# Schwedenplaner 2018



## MikeHawk (4. Oktober 2017)

Hi Jungs,

 einige von euch haben wahrscheinlich eh schon gebucht, also warum nicht gleich den 2018er Thread erstellen 


 Ich bin aktuell in der Planung und ich hätte da direkt eine Frage.

 Wir planen den Urlaub zu dritt! D.h. wir benötigen ein Boot auf dem 3 Personen bequem angeln können (inkl. Motor)


Leider kann man auf den gängigen Ferienhaus-Seiten nicht angeben für wie viele Personen das Boot ausgelegt sein soll, ebenso lässt sich leider nicht mal angeben das man gerne ein Motorboot wünscht.

Hat jemand tipps wie wir mit den Anforderungen "erfolgreicher" suchen können?

Beste Grüße


 PS. Bolmen und Asnen sind raus


----------



## renrök (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Planung läuft.
Sobald der Urlaub fest ist, wird gebucht.

Zu deiner Frage:
Nimm Kontakt mit den Anbietern auf. Die sollten doch was zur Bootsgröße sagen können.
Manche haben es z.B. nicht gern, wenn man seinen eigenen Motor anbringen möchte.


----------



## loete1970 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Mist, den Thread wollte ich eigentlich eröffnen... 



Unsere Planung ist bereits seit Juni durch: nach 2 Jahren in Norwegen, fahren wir 2018 wieder nach Schweden, an den Västra Öresjön, in das Haus unseres Spezies Jürgen. Es ist bereits der dritte Besuch dort, diesmal aber in der ersten Juli-Woche.


Grüsse


Dirk


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Der Jürgen ist selbst voll Angelverrückt, da seid ihr gut aufgehoben...


----------



## MikeHawk (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hatte dem Jürgen auch geschrieben bezüglich seines Hauses, leider keine Antwort bisher.

Hat jemand noch eine andere Kontaktmöglichkeit an ihn?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Telefonnummer kannste von mir haben wenn gewünscht !!!
Natürlich dann per PN...

Er ist z.Z. in Schweden Hechte ärgern...

Oder auch Angeln und keine Zeit ...


----------



## MikeHawk (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hi, THomas. Das wäre super wenn du sie mir geben könntest


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Schick ich jetzt per PN...
Solltest Du ihm nicht erreichen kann ich noch nach anderer Erreichbarkeit mich kundig machen...
Wie gesagt, er ist in Schweden jetzt...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Schon geschehen...
Hast ne PN...


----------



## Pinocio (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo,

für mich geht es 2018 das erste Mal zum Angeln nach Schweden. Wir sind mitte Juni in Smaland am Tiken und ein Tag ist an den Schären eingeplant. Wir sind zu 5. 3 davon wollen unbedingt Lachs angeln an der Mörrum, die Berichte darüber haben mich aber abgeschreckt. Gehe wegen der Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit da hin und nicht um an einen überlaufenen Fluss zu angeln.

Ich bin sehr gespannt und freue mich riesig darauf.

Vielleicht lese ich hier ja noch ein paar nützliche Tipps zum Schwedenangeln.


----------



## Back-to-nature (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo zusammen!

Tja, ging mir glatt durch die Lappen den Schwedenplaner 2018 zu eröffnen.

Aber durch den Diebstahl unseres Familienbusses in Göteborg ging halt einiges drunter und drüber. 

Nun zu unseren Planung für 2018.

Für Pfingsten (2 Wochen) haben momentan noch die Lööw´s am Bolmen die Nase vorn. Ist aber noch nicht eingetütet, da ich eigentlich etwas weiter die Westküste hoch wollte, um unser Kanu und den Rest der zurückgelassenen Gepäckstücke in Ed abzuholen...

Sommer 2018 dagegen ist schon fix! Da geht´s wieder nähe Kristala Haussee und Hummeln. 3 Wochen mit Abstechern in die Misterhulter Schären - wird sicher wieder Bombe!!!

Hier gleich mal ne Frage: War heuer einer am Hummeln? Hat sich der Zander etabliert? 

Gruß

Hannes

P.S. Unser Bus wurde wieder gefunden... steht irgendwo in Göteborg.
https://picload.org/view/dgcdgrpr/9530051-dsc_0002-2017-09-19-12.jpg.html


----------



## loete1970 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Moin Hannes,


ach Du sch...., das ist wirklich Euer Bus????|bigeyes Was wurde denn damit veranstaltet....


----------



## Südschwedenfan (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

"MikeHawk"

Hast Du die PN bekommen.?

Gruss;
Jürgen


----------



## der_ami (13. November 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

so, war ein paar Jahre wieder in der Heimat (USA), nun wieder in DE (Berlin) und interessiere mich für einen Schweden Angelurlaub. So etwas alleine zu machen kann langweilig sein; meine Frau ist leider kein Angel-Fan und Kinder sind schon erwachsen und am Studieren. 

Sollte jemand etwas für nächstes Jahr planen, brauchen aber jemand der die Kosten teilt: ich wäre interessiert! Gerne PM damit wir uns vorab kennenlernen können. 

Gruss,

William


----------



## Innos (13. November 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Wir haben für nächstes Jahr im Herbst wieder 1 Woche am Asnen gebucht.


----------



## Phils (22. November 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Wir sind Ende Mai 18 das dritte mal am Tjärnesjön. Dieses mal mit 8 Mann. Bin gespannt.....
Das war 2016:
https://youtu.be/IK7ojPCkcww
Wollte auch mal an den Tiken.... vielleicht über Smaland Sportfiske. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?
Geuss


----------



## zokker (22. November 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Schwedenurlaub gebucht :vik:
2018 geht es das erst mal an einen Fluß, an den Logan.


----------



## MikeHawk (28. November 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Moin,
 hatte garnicht mehr informiert.

Wir haben uns für den Helgasjön entschieden. Haus von Arne Terrs. Abwicklung hat super geklappt.

War einer von euch schon einmal da?
Freue mich wirklich sehr und hoffe meinen ersten Zander im Stillwasser fangen zu können.

Beste Grüße


----------



## loete1970 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

@ MikeHawk: schau mal hier, da findest Du etwas

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=161638&highlight=Helgaseehttp://


----------



## Pinocio (29. November 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Phils schrieb:


> Wir sind Ende Mai 18 das dritte mal am Tjärnesjön. Dieses mal mit 8 Mann. Bin gespannt.....
> Das war 2016:
> https://youtu.be/IK7ojPCkcww
> Wollte auch mal an den Tiken.... vielleicht über Smaland Sportfiske. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?
> Geuss



Ich gehe mit 4 Kumpels im Juni, dann kann ich berichten. Freue mich schon sehr darauf. Ein Tag sind auch die Schären eingeplant.


----------



## Jens76 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Aloah!

Nach dem durchwachsenen Trip im letzten Jahr versuche ich es in diesem Jahr etwas später, über "Vaddataach" - 09. bis 13. Mai Plusminus ein Tag.

Ich will wieder irgendwo in das Dreieck Solvesborg, Karlskrona, Tingsryd und sowohl Seen (z.B. Mien) als auch die Schären befischen.

Jemand einen Tip für Unterkunft, oder ein Gewässer, das man dringend mal besuchen sollte?

Grüsse!
JB


----------



## crocodile (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Nabend.
Nach endlos langen 6 Jahren geht es im Juni zur besten Mittsommerzeit endlich wieder ins Värmland. Neben alten bekannten werden wir dieses mal auch neue Gewässer erkunden.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen/Infos zum Alkvettern oder Ullvettern?
Grüße


----------



## sunrise137 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Am 18.5. geht's los, die Baustelle  ruht.:q

Ziel sind wieder die Schären zwischen Karlshamn und Karlskrona, 3 Angler und ein Urlauber.Fähre und Wohnung sind gebucht, am 19.5. um 3 Uhr  legt die Finntrader in Travemünde ab. 2 oder 3 Bierchen und dann in die Koje, nach dem Frühstücksbuffet legen wir um 12 Uhr in Malmö an. Noch 2 Stunden Fahrt bis zum Quartier, Boot ins Wasser und los geht's. 

Ich war zwar schon mehrfach in der Ecke, überlege aber mal ein Guiding zu buchen.

 Momentan ist Smaland-sportfiske Favorit, hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

So, auch meine Planung steht. Anfang Mai eine Woche Männerurlaub und dann noch weitere 4 Wochen verteilt auf Juni, Juli und August mit Frau und Hund und verschiedenen Freunden geht es ab nach Schweden. Immer in die Nähe von Eksjö um von dort am Haussee oder am Solgen, Nömmen oder Bellen zu Angeln. Dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal mit unserem neuen Hund. Fahrten von knapp 2 Stunden sind kein Problem, die verschläft er. Hoffe die 1060 km nach Schweden gehen auch für ihn halbwegs schnell rum. Da ich aber meistens in der Zeit von 23:00-10:00 Uhr unterwegs bin, wird er wohl die meiste Zeit verschlafen......hoffe ich!#u


----------



## MikeHawk (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hi zusammen,
 mal eine generelle Frage. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Ewerb der Angellizenz in Schweden bzw. für das jeweilige Gewässer.

 Diese ist offiziell über unseren Vermieter zu bekommen. Aber 100%ige Aussagen macht dieser nicht. "Sollte kein Problem sein", "ich bin auch nicht immer vor Ort"

 Bei uns kommt noch das Problem hinzu das wir erst Sonntags anreisen...also irgendwie habe ich kein gutes Gefühl dabei.

 BG
Alex


----------



## Innos (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Das mit der Angellizenz war bei uns bisher von See zu See immer unterschiedlich. Teilweise gab es die vom Vermieter, vom Nachbarn oder wir mussten in den nächsten Jagd- oder Angelshop fahren und uns die Lizenz dort besorgen. Bei uns ist Anreisetag immer samstags, da ist das dann kein Problem gewesen.

Eigentlich müsste der Vermieter zumindest sagen können, wo ihr euch die Lizenz besorgen könnt, wenn er nicht selbst vor Ort ist.


----------



## bastus (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Moin unter https://www.ifiske.se/ hast du eine gute Übersicht über die Gewässer . dort findest du auch die jeweiligen Preise und Verkaufsstellen .


----------



## MikeHawk (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Danke euch, das ist mir bekannt. Dort ist wie gesagt unser Vermieter als offizielle Verkaufsstelle angegeben. Wirkt alles nicht ganz so abgeklärt.

Mal sehen was in den offiziellen Reiseunterlagen steht, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Jens76 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Aber Wenn Doch Dein Vermieter als ausgebende Stelle vermerkt ist, das ist doch ein 6er im Lotto.

Schreibe ihn doch höflich an, ob er Dir nicht alle nötigen Lizenzen im Vorfeld besorgen und in der Unterkunft hinterlegen kann.


----------



## MikeHawk (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Das habe ich bereits getan. Daraufhin kamen die Aussagen "sollte schon gehen", "bin aber auch nicht immer da"

 Der Vermieter spricht zwar deutsch aber so 100% fließend scheint das nicht zu sein, ich werde es noch einmal auf englisch versuchen, danke.


----------



## Jens76 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Schweden halt! 

Die sind echt tiefenentspannt, zum Teil narkotisch!


----------



## arcidosso (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ich werde meine Schwedenaufenthalte2018 einmal Ende Juli und einmal Ende September an meinem Lieblingssee/Smaland durchführen. 
Ende Juli wird es vermutlich witterungsmäßig toll sein, fischmäßig ... ?
Da erwarte ich nicht zuviel. Es ist eher ein Trainingsaufenthalt für September. Wohl schlechteres Wetter, aber fangmäßig oft vom Feinsten. 
 Die hier immer wieder auftauchende Frage nach Lizenzen  ist zumindest im Großbereich Växjö irrelevant. 
Angefangen von Vermieter, ICA-Läden , Baumärkte pp. bieten diese fiskekorts an. 
Lasst euch nicht bange machen .


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Also hier mal meine Meinung zu den letzten zwei Themen:

 - unter der genannten https://www.ifiske.se/ Adresse kann man doch für die meisten See die Karten online erwerben. Mache ich in der Regel immer so und klappt super.

 - im Juli sehe ich auch die Vorteile! Große Barsche haben bei mir im Hochsommer in Schweden immer am Besten gebissen und die Ausfahrten von 18:00 - 23:00 Uhr sind bei windstille und untergehender Sonne einfach der Hammer. Zu der Zeit sind dann auch die Hechte unterwegs und wenn die Weissfische auf dem spiegelglatten See springen wie verrückt, ist auch unter Wasser die Hölle bei den Räubern los.


----------



## gehawe (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Es soll ja Leute geben, die beim abendlichen Angeln locker 6-8 Dosen Bier trinken. Wenn die viele Flüssigkeit dann wieder dem See "zurückgegeben" wird, ist es kein Wunder, dass die Weißfische springen wie verrückt! :q:q:q

Wir freuen uns auch auf Schweden. ... und wie immer zusammen mit den üblichen Verdächtigen ...:k:k

Jetzt muss es nur noch Sommer werden.


----------



## chris760819 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

So, bei uns geht's am 08.06. für 10 Tage nach Südschweden. |rolleyes

Wie in den beiden letzten Jahren geht's um 10 Uhr am Freitagmorgen los. Unterwegs sind wir wieder zu Dritt. Alle in einem Auto plus hochvollbeladenem Anhänger. Wenn man uns so losfahren sieht dann würde man denken wir wandern aus. |bigeyes
Mit einigen Pausen ist dann geplant, so gegen 18 Uh ganz entspannt in Travemünde anzukommen. Dort wird sich dann erst einmal im Hafenshop mit pfandfreiem Dosenbier eingedeckt. Um 21 Uhr geht's dann auf die Fähre. 
Dort noch ein, zwei Bierchen und ein kleiner Mitternachtssnack und dann geht's ins Bett. Gegen 07:00 Uhr sind wir dann in Schweden und knappe 2,5 Stunden weiter am Haus. 
Das schöne an der Nachtfähre ist, dass man ausgeschlafen morgens in Schweden ankommt. Die ersten Touren sind wir noch die Strecke Puttgarden-Rodby-Öresundbrücke gefahren. Vorteil daran ist, dass man Nachts ohne Stau super durch kommt. Die Fahrt hatten wir aber noch tagelang in den Knochen.


----------



## arcidosso (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Vielleicht für Einige von Interesse. 
Eine Fährgesellschaft hat zur Zeit wieder Sonderangebote für den Transfer Travemünde-Malmö. 
Der Preis ( Hin-und Rückfahrt ) ist nahezu identisch mit dem Öresund-Ticket . Wenn ich den Benzinverbrauch hinzurechnen würde, sogar noch günstiger.  
Zusatz: ich nehme immer die günstige 0300h-Fähre. 
Der Vorteil der Fähre Ist :
- ich schlafe dafür in einer Kabine
- frühstücke auf Gaststättenniveau
- fahre ausgeschlafen und entspannt  in Malmö von der Fähre. 
Den Mehrverbrauch an Stunden nehme ich gerne in Kauf, das  ist irrelevant für mich.
Die Buchungsfrist ist mit Vorbehalt bis zum 30.01.2018, Antritt der Reise bis Ende September 2018. 

Zusatz: Ich bin Privatmann und nicht Angestellter der Fährgesellschaft.


----------



## chris760819 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Alles richtig was Arcidosso schreibt. 

 Wir bezahlen für die Nachtfähre (Abfahrt 22 Uhr, Ankunft in Malmö etwa 07:00) für drei Personen, PKW mit Anhänger und Aussenkabine zusammen rund 190 Euro (Angebotspreis). Der Normalpreis bewegt sich bei rund 290 Euro. 

 Die Strecke Puttgarden-Rodby-Öresundbrücke würde uns 205 Euro kosten. Alles in allem kommen wir mit der Fähre besser zurecht. 

 Frühstücken tun wir aber nicht auf der Fähre. Wir haben alles dafür dabei(also Brötchen, Wurst, Käse usw.). Wir fahren von der Fähre zunächst ein Stück aus Malmö raus und an der Autobahn halten wir an einem schönen Rasthof, besorgen uns frischen Kaffee und frühstücken draußen.

 Aber egal für welche Art der Anreise wir uns in den letzten Jahren entschieden haben, für uns fängt der Urlaub schon an, wenn wir zu Hause los fahren |rolleyes


----------



## Jens76 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



chris760819 schrieb:


> [...]für uns fängt der Urlaub schon an, wenn wir zu Hause los fahren



Amen! #6


----------



## arnichris (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

@gehawe: Wer trinkt denn da "nur" 6-8 Dosen Bier? Na okay, wenn es keine Rotwein-Tour ist dann sind es schon mehr


----------



## Schwedenangler (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



> für uns fängt der Urlaub an wenn wir zu Hause los fahren |rolleyes


 so sollte es auch sein :m


----------



## Nelearts (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Also wir sind vom 09. bis 30. Juni wieder an unserem verbotenen Lieblingssee. Wenn wir am 09. Juni morgens am Niederrhein starten, fängt für uns beide auch der Urlaub an, obwohl wir Put-Rod-Öre fahren. Wir starten allerdings früh genug um spätestens um 10:00 Uhr an der Fähre zu sein. Wir können uns ja abwechseln beim Fahren. Fähre ist für uns keine Alternative, zuviel Zeitverlust. Haben uns das auch schon oft überlegt, die von @arcidosso gefundenen Preise sind ja schon verlockend.
Ist halt jedem selbst überlassen. Auf der Rückfahrt dann auch wieder Start Samstags sehr früh und dann Zwischenstopp nach der Fähre irgendwo an der Ostsee. Für eine Übernachtung findet man da in der Regel super Unterkünfte für kleines Budget, man muss halt nur erst kurz vorher von SE aus buchen, Internet sei Dank. Kosten hin und her, es ist Urlaub.
Natürlich versuchen wir den möglichst günstig zu gestalten, aber Rückreise von Smaland an einem Tag bis Niederrhein bedeutet um die Mittagszeit um HH herum und dann weiter A1 nach Süden. Macht garantiert jede 3-wöchige Erholung kaputt!!
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## chris760819 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Drei Wochen Schweden?|bigeyes
Respekt Nelearts!!! Ich glaub meine Frau würde mir direkt die Papiere geben . Also in den ersten Jahren sind wir ja auch die Stecke Eifel- Put-Rod-Öre gefahren. Los gings dann immer am Freitag Abend gegen 22 Uhr. 

Eines ist auf jeden Fall richtig, Nachts fährt es sich durchaus entspannter was den Verkehr angeht. Gegen Mittag waren wir dann am Haus. Was wir immer genial fanden ist die Fahrt über die Öre-Brücke. Das hat schon was
Aber eins war immer schlimm. Der Freitag zog sich bis zur Abfahrt am späten Abend immer wie Kaugummi|rolleyes
Mit der Abend-Fähre geht's jetzt halt immer am Freitagmorgen los. Aufstehen, mit Frau und Kind noch fix frühstücken und dann die Jungs einladen.


----------



## Jens76 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Bin letztes Jahr komplett ohne Fähre ausgekommen. 10 Stunde bis Ronneby. Exakt 1000km. 
Ging auch.


----------



## chris760819 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Na wir brauchen generell länger, weil wir mit Anhänger fahren. Das macht auf die gesamte Strecke direkt ein paar Stunden aus. Aber völlig egal welche Stecke man nach da oben nimmt und egal wie lange man braucht. Wenn man einmal mit den richtigen Leuten in Schweden war, dann freut man sich wie Bolle wenns bald wieder los geht |rolleyes


----------



## Nelearts (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



chris760819 schrieb:


> ......Wenn man einmal mit den richtigen Leuten in Schweden war, dann freut man sich wie Bolle wenns bald wieder los geht |rolleyes



Stimmt!! Vor allen Dingen hat man dann in unserer Gegend auch die Möglichkeit mal Freunde übers WE einzuladen!! Vom Niederrhein nach Växjo gibt es den irischen Discountflieger.


----------



## Nelearts (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Drei Wochen Schweden?|bigeyes
> Respekt Nelearts!!! Ich glaub meine Frau würde mir direkt die Papiere geben .



Tja, meine fährt mit (und auf der Fahrt auch selbst)
angelt zwar nicht, aber ansonsten alle Freiheiten. Ich fahr allerdings auch nicht nur zum Angeln da hoch.
Dafür gibt es für mich dort viel zu viele andere Möglichkeiten, Sehenswürdigkeiten, Interessen, und so weiter und sofort...


----------



## MikeHawk (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hi Zusammen,

 nachdem ich nun Mitte Juni mit 3 Kumpels an den Helgasjön fahre, überlege ich Ende August noch einmal 1-2 Wochen mit meiner Frau nach Schweden zu fahren.

 Ist evtl. nicht die beste Zeit zum angeln aber meine Frau und ich möchten gerne auch, Kanu fahren, Reiten und wandern.

Hat evtl. jemand einen Tipp für eine günstige Unterkunft in Mittel-/Südschweden die die genannten Kriterien erfüllt?

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Nelearts (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> Hat evtl. jemand einen Tipp für eine günstige Unterkunft in Mittel-/Südschweden die die genannten Kriterien erfüllt?



Was verstehst Du unter "günstig"? Sucht Ihr ein Haus? Direkt am Wasser oder kann es auch ein paar Meter vom Ufer entfernt sein? Ein paar mehr Details wären schon hilfreich.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## MikeHawk (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ferienhaus sollte es schon sein. Nicht weiter als 250m vom Wasser.
Günstig heisst für uns bis 1000 € für 2 Wochen 

BG
Alex


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Innerhalb der Sommerferien und direkt am Wasser für 500,-Euro die Woche.....!?! Vielleicht unter www.camping.se


----------



## Back-to-nature (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo Maik!

Schau mal hier vorbei.

Bei Lööws bist du bestens aufgehoben. 

Erfüllt weitestens eure Kriterien und Reitmöglichkeit wird vermittelt.

http://www.bolmso.com/de-DE/kontakt-28184214

Angeltechnisch volles Programm. Partik nimmt dich auch mal mit, wenns passt.

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## Oanga (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Servus zusammen. 
Fahre im August für 4 Wochen mit der ganzen Familie an den Möckeln bei Älmhult.
Da das Ferienhaus nur 30m vom See entfernt ist muss natürlich auch das Angelzeug mit.
Um Boot muss ich mich noch kümmern.
Und jetz aber auch ein paar Fragen.

Brauch ich unbedingt ein Motorboot?
Wie würdet ihr aus Bayern anreisen(KFZ)
Landweg oder Fähre?
Welche Köder brauche ich?
Und zu guter letzt 
Vielleicht ist ja im August jemand dort und hat Lust zum Fischen?

Grüsse 
Stefan


----------



## arcidosso (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ja, der Möckeln ...

Kurzinformation: 
Motorboot zwingend erforderlich. Allein um  durch die doch recht hohen Wellen bei aufkommenden Wind zu kommen (Schwimmwesten nicht vergessen !). Die Durchschnittstiefe liegt bei 3/4 m. 
Köder: Wobbler die man auch bei uns benutzt. Am Möckeln gab/ gibt es hinsichtlich der Beschränkung eine Besonderheit (zwischenzeitlich auch an vielen anderen Seen), Zander über 70cm müssen zurückgesetzt werden.
Man sollte dieses beachten. Die "Naturwacht" ,grundsätzlich sehr freundlich, nimmt ihre Aufgabe dennoch  sehr ernst. D.h. , bei festgestelltem Vergehen wird die auf dem Boot mitgeführte Ausrüstung nicht nur beschlagnahmt, sondern eingezogen. Die geldliche Bestrafung liegt bei 500.-€ aufwärts. 
Aber, keine Angst, die Fischgrößen außerhalb des Maximalfenster müssen  erst einmal gefangen werden. 
Diese wurden sicherlich wegen ihrer Dummheit so groß. 
Sollten Sie Kinder bei ihrem Urlaub dabei haben, nehmen Sie Friedfisch /Köderfisch-Ruten mit. Das macht denen mit Sicherheit mehr Spaß als stupides Schleppen. 
Nun,zur Anfahrt.
Von Bayern nach Südschweden ist es schon ein weite Fahrt. 
Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten:
1.
Durchfahren . Dann benötigt man bei der Ankunft Urlaub im  Urlaub, um wieder klar zu sein.
2. 
Irgendwo hinter HH und Puttgarden in einem günstigen Gasthaus übernachten. Am nächsten Morgen frisch und gutgelaunt die Zieletappe antreten.
3. 
Mein Favorit, die Fähre. Da gibt es zwei von Travemünde und eine von Kiel. 
Eine davon ist wesentlich günstiger als die beiden Anderen. 
Über PN würde ich Einzelheiten nennen. 

Ich selbst bin noch in der ersten Augustwoche in der gleichen Region, aber an einem See, der hier nicht genannt werden darf . 

Freut euch auf einen tollen Urlaub. Vier Wochen ,man, ich bin neidisch.


----------



## Oanga (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Danke schon mal für die Info
Ich dachte ich komm vielleicht mit einem Ruderboot aus da ich ja mit Familie im Urlaub bin und nur ab und dan zum Fischen raus fahr.
Die Fähre von Rostock aus ist also nicht zu empfehlen ? 

Gruss 
Stefan


----------



## arcidosso (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Streckenmäßig, d.h. schneller , könnte die Route Rostock sein. Kilometermäßig ist beides ziemlich gleich. 
Wenn ich aus deinem Ort käme, würde ich über Rostock anfahren. Allein um den Dauerstau HH zu umgehen. 
Wie gesagt, es ist subjektiv von mir, da ich die Anfahrt über Rostock nicht kenne.


----------



## Schwedenangler (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Für dich ist Rostock auf jeden Fall besser. Ist ja schon ein langes Stück von dir bis an die Küste. Daher würde ich an deiner Stelle die Nachtfähre von Rostock nach Trelleborg nehmen. 22:00 Uhr ab Rostock und am nächsten Morgen um 06:00 Uhr in Trelleborg sein.Ist mit Familie bestimmt entspannter.
 Ansonsten geht auch Scandline mit der Route Rostock-Gedser !


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Back-to-nature schrieb:


> Hallo Maik!
> 
> Schau mal hier vorbei.
> 
> ...




 Hallo Hannes,

 danke für die Website, die Häuser sehen wirklich fantastisch aus allerdings wohl etwas groß und teuer für 2 Personen.

Bin für weitere Vorschläge dankbar 

BG
Alex


----------



## Oanga (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Super danke für die Tipps !!!!!
Jetz muss ich noch über meine Vermieter schauen wie's mit einem Mietboot für die ganze Zeit aussieht.
Man liest immer das man den Möckeln nicht so ohne weiteres mit einem Motorboot befahren kann.( Felsen usw ) weshalb mir ein Ruderboot schon lieber währ.
Ich muss auch nicht den ganzen See erkunden.
Hauptsache ein bisschen Angeln damit wir auch vielleicht den ein oder Anderen Fisch Essen können.
4 Wochen ohne Fischen geht ja auch nicht :q


----------



## Nelearts (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Oangä schrieb:


> Man liest immer das man den Möckeln nicht so ohne weiteres mit einem Motorboot befahren kann.( Felsen usw ) weshalb mir ein Ruderboot schon lieber währ.
> Ich muss auch nicht den ganzen See erkunden.



Hej Oangä, wenn Du darauf achtest, dass die Schraube einen Schutzkäfig hat, ist das alles nur ein kleines Problem. Das ist wie überall in Südschweden, die Landschaft oberhalb der Wasserlinie sieht genau so aus wie unterhalb. Du hast eine ebene Landschaft und dann liegt da ein Stein von 3..4m im Durchmesser. Wenn der dann nur 10 cm unter der Wasserlinie liegt, sieht man den nicht. Fazit: ordentliche Bootsmotoren haben einen Schraubenkäfig! Bei langsamer Fahrt klappt der Motor dann hoch und man hört nur den Aufprall des Schutzkäfigs auf den Stein. Klappt selten bei schnellerer Fahrt!
Aber ein Motor hilft schon ungemein bei der Erkundung des Sees, gerade größeren. Im Zweifelsfall kann man interessante Stellen immer noch anrudern.
Und immer auf Möwen achten die auf dem Wasser sind und bei denen man noch 2cm von den Beinen sehen kann! Die stehen auf einem Stein|znaika:
Viel Spass, Nelearts


----------



## MikeHawk (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hey,
 kennt jemand von euch den See Innaren? Hab da ein schönes Fleckchen gefunden, bisher aber keinerlei Erfahrungsberichte dazu gefunden.


----------



## Back-to-nature (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo zusammen!

Nach längerem Hin und Her hat die Ungewissheit nun ein Ende[emoji3]

An Pfingsten geht's an den Östersjön nach Scannerhult.

Diesmal mit Fähre über Travemünde - Malmö. Wir wollten auch diese Variante mit Hund mal testen[emoji6]

Termin: 20.5 bis 1.6

Gruß

Hannes

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_P970X mit Tapatalk


----------



## brushjöden (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

hej
 wie weit sollte der Reitstall denn entfernt sein?
 värmland?
 gruss aus schweden


----------



## MikeHawk (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hey,
wir haben uns für den Camping Platz am Asnen entschieden 

Hoffe Anfang Sept. ist noch gutes Wetter!

Beste Grüße
 Alex


----------



## Jens76 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Moin,

Hütte bei Olofström, und Guidings gebucht!
4 Angeltage über Vatertag!

Team Schachtpappe goes Sweden! [emoji23]


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

An welchem See in Olafström? Hoffe nicht der Orlunden?!?


----------



## Jens76 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Orlunden! Doch!
Aber dort angeln wir nur 2 Tage! Die anderen Tage Guiding Schären und Mien!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Na dann wünsche ich Dir extrem viel Glück.....! Kannst ja mal schauen, was Arnichris und ich vom Orlunden halten.....! #d


----------



## arnichris (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Dachte schon er hätte 4 Tage Guiding am Orlunden gebucht  Dieser See ist für mich anglerisch so interessant wie das Tote Meer... leider, weil die Landschaft und Lage eigentlich doch relativ gut ist


----------



## Jens76 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



arnichris schrieb:


> Dachte schon er hätte 4 Tage Guiding am Orlunden gebucht  Dieser See ist für mich anglerisch so interessant wie das Tote Meer... leider, weil die Landschaft und Lage eigentlich doch relativ gut ist



4 Tage Guiding an dem kleinen See? ;-)

Die Landschaft da hat mir auch gefallen, deshalb:
Versuch macht kluch!

Wir angeln da wie gesagt zwei Tage, und das sollte eher Erholung werden, nach 2 Guiding-Tagen!

Werden da schon was rauszuppeln!

Wenn sich am ersten Angeltag dort rausstellt, das das so garnix ist, dann gehts Sonntags noch an die Mörrum und fertig!

Wird schon werden!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo Männer,

wenn ich diesen Threat lese dann geht mir jedesmahl das Anglerherz auf. Hat aber leider immer so einen masochistischen Beigeschmack da die eigene Reise nach Smoland erst für September 18 angedacht ist und ich bereits jetzt schon voller Vorfreude bin und mir eure Beiträge und Berichte durchlese.
Hier ein Youtubelink zu meinem letzten Schwedenurlaub, vielleicht kann ich dem ein oder anderen auch zum schmachten bringen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Atl20w4yXJM&t=16s


----------



## Ndber (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Hier ein Youtubelink zu meinem letzten Schwedenurlaub, vielleicht kann ich dem ein oder anderen auch zum schmachten bringen



Bei mir hast dus geschafft.... 
Muss noch bis ende Mai warten, dann gehts das erste mal nach Schweden


----------



## arcidosso (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ein Hinweis in eigener Sache.
Ich bin Geschädigter des tagelangen Vodafone- Ausfalles. Ich kann keine mail empfangen. Sollte mich jemand angeschrieben haben, ich werde antworten . 
Bedingung ist,  dass Vodafone endlich mit ihrer angeblichen Umstellung fertig ist. 
 Danke


----------



## angler1996 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Frage
 suche Haus für 2 am See; Bedingung 10 TAGE zu mieten, Anreise möglichst nicht Sonnabend
 Hat wer einen Tipp?
 Danke Euch


----------



## Nelearts (3. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hej 996, 
ein paar mehr Vorstellungen wären schon angebracht.
Zeitraum, direkt am Wasser, eventuell Wohnfläche, W-Lan, Sat, 2 oder 4-Platten Kochstelle, Backofen, Gefriertruhe, Kamin usw. und so fort.
Häuser für zwei gibt´s hunderte, auch für andere Buchungsperioden als Sa-Sa.

Gruß, Nelearts

(So, und gleichzeitig den Planer mal wieder hochgeschoben)


----------



## angler1996 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Hej 996,
> ein paar mehr Vorstellungen wären schon angebracht.
> Zeitraum, direkt am Wasser, eventuell Wohnfläche, W-Lan, Sat, 2 oder 4-Platten Kochstelle, Backofen, Gefriertruhe, Kamin usw. und so fort.
> Häuser für zwei gibt´s hunderte, auch für andere Buchungsperioden als Sa-Sa.
> ...


 
 Da hast Du nicht unrecht, ich war nur nicht auf eine Gegend fixiert. Zwischenzeitlich entschieden#h
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337412


----------



## Oanga (4. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo 
Weis zufällig jemand ob es sich lohnt auch die Renkenausrüstung an den Möckeln mitzunehmen?
Laut netz gibt es einen guten bestand in Schweden.
Grüsse 
Stefan.


----------



## renrök (4. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Oftmals kommt nur die kleine Maräne vor.
Einen Versuch ist es m.E. aber immer wert.


----------



## Oanga (5. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Danke 
Na dan hatt man ja gleich Köder


----------



## renrök (5. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Oangä schrieb:


> Na dan hatt man ja gleich Köder


#6
So ist es


----------



## gehawe (21. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Heute in einer Woche geht's nach Eksjö. Solgen und Co. Momentan ist Spitzenwetter, aber für nächste Woche ist Regen angesagt 

Aber wir sind ja dann zum Angeln da und nicht zum Strandurlaub. #t

Mal schauen, wie die Lage ist ....

Jedenfalls freue ich mich schon drauf.

Viele Grüße an alle Schwedenfans

Gerhard


----------



## florianfr (22. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Bei mir gehts wie jedes Jahr Ende Mai ab nach Schweden. Dieses Jahr wie im Letzten an den Sommen. 
Boot gemietet und soetwas wie ein Haus brauche ich nicht. Einfach das Zelt mit aufs Boot und dann mal schauen wo es stehen wird.
Ziel ist es den Meterhecht zu holen. 
Viele Grüße 
Florian


----------



## loete1970 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Viel Spass und Erfolg den baldigen Schwedenfahrern!!!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ich bin auch von Schweden angefixt. Dabei zieht es mich meist weit in den Norden. Meine Vorfreude findet am 6. Juli 2018 ihren Höhepunkt. Dann geht es abends nach Helsinki und am nächsten Morgen weiter nach Kittilä. Dort holt mich mein schwedischer Freund Jesper ab und wir fahren weiter nach Muodoslompolo. Eine Woche Fliegenfischen in schwedisch Lappland steht dann auf dem Programm. Habe schon den Geruch von Cowboy-Kaffee in der Nase und das Summen der Mücken im Ohr. 
Schöne Urlaube für die, die vor mir starten!


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Oangä schrieb:


> Hallo
> Weis zufällig jemand ob es sich lohnt auch die Renkenausrüstung an den Möckeln mitzunehmen?
> Laut netz gibt es einen guten bestand in Schweden.
> Grüsse
> Stefan.




renken kann ich nix zu sagen, aber  bei wobblern haben sich orange / blaue farben bewährt , ein trip nach Agunnaryd ist ganz nett der gründer von Ikea  ist dort aufgewachsen. im agunnaryd sjön gibt es regenbogener zu angeln. im möckeln selber ist  viel hecht und zander . eine tolle stelle ist seeseitig bei dem alten steinbruch taxas klint .


----------



## raprabbi (24. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo zusammen,

wir fahren Ende der Woche endlich zum Schwedenurlaub nach Smaland in die Region Ronneby. 
Gebucht haben wir bei Smaland Sportfiske, dieses Jahr sind wir Wiederholungstäter.
Wir waren 2017 genau im selben aus und waren super zufrieden. Haus, Boot und Service den die Jungs von Smaland Sportfiske bieten ist einfach überzeugend gewesen für eine zweite Buchung.

Boot mit frontmontierten E-Motor ist der Wahnsinn, diesen Luxus will ich in keinen Urlaub mehr missen. Die Vorfreude ist riesig und ich hoffe, dass die Bedingungen wieder ähnlich gut sind wie letztes Jahr und ich endlich den Schweden_Meter kriege =)

Petri :vik:


----------



## zokker (24. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

@raprabbi  viel Spaß#6.

Aber Region Ronneby ist doch Blekinge.


----------



## arnichris (25. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Muhkuh2000, ein Freund und meine Wenigkeit sind nächste Woche ab Samstag wieder im gelobten Land, am Haussee zum Männerurlaub... Junge, Junge da werden wir wieder alles geben für den Fangerfolg (Schnupftabak, Zigaretten und Dosenbier - unsere guten alten Erfolgsbringer  ) Gut, dass nach dem Schwedenurlaub die Volksfest-Zeit bei uns in Oberbayern beginnt, da gibt's einen nahtlosen Übergang


----------



## Bronni (25. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Das erste Jahr ohne Schweden, ich werde ein bisschen wehmütig, wenn ich hier die Beiträge lese, aber irgendwann kommt für jeden die Zeit, seine Reiseziele zu überdenken.
  Ich wünsche allen Schwedenfans, gutes Wetter, viele dicke Fische und eine gute Hin- und Rückfahrt.


----------



## audi170 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



arnichris schrieb:


> Muhkuh2000, ein Freund und meine Wenigkeit sind nächste Woche ab Samstag wieder im gelobten Land, am Haussee zum Männerurlaub... Junge, Junge da werden wir wieder alles geben für den Fangerfolg (Schnupftabak, Zigaretten und Dosenbier - unsere guten alten Erfolgsbringer  ) Gut, dass nach dem Schwedenurlaub die Volksfest-Zeit bei uns in Oberbayern beginnt, da gibt's einen nahtlosen Übergang



Hallo arnichris,

seid Ihr wieder am Bodasjön ?

Viele Grüße von audi 170


----------



## arnichris (25. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

@audi170: Nein, ist nicht der Bodasjön - wäre aber auch mal wieder ne Alternative !


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hmmmm.... schwer das jetzt zu beschreiben....!  Zeit für ein Comming out! Ja, wir trinken gerne Bier! Ja, uns ist es oft egal ob wir Fische fangen weil Landschaft und Freunde zählen. Ja, wir können 200 Fische die Woche fangen. Ja, wir nehmen mit was wir essen....in Schweden! Aber ja, wir legen auch jede zusätzliche Angel zurück wenn es zu viel wird und ja wir trauern um jeden Fisch den wir entnehmen müssen wenn nicht zu retten ist! P.S. Wir nehmen nur das mit was wir in Schweden essen.


----------



## gehawe (26. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

@ Audi: An den Bodasjön gehen mein Schwager und ich am Samstag (28.04). Und am Solgen oder am Bellen wollen wir auch vorbei schauen.

@Chris: Viel Erfolg und viel Spass Euch!

Viele Grüße an alle "Frühschweden"

Gerhard


----------



## Jens76 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



zokker schrieb:


> @raprabbi  viel Spaß#6.
> 
> Aber Region Ronneby ist doch Blekinge.


Von mir auch viel Spass, und lass was über!
Bin in 2 Wochen mit den Jungs unterwegs.

Ronneby ist toll, und liegt tatsächlich in Blekinge!


----------



## raprabbi (26. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Von mir auch viel Spass, und lass was über!
> Bin in 2 Wochen mit den Jungs unterwegs.
> 
> Ronneby ist toll, und liegt tatsächlich in Blekinge!




Wie Recht ihr habt #q

Wo gehts denn für dich hin Jens?


----------



## arnichris (26. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

@Gehawe: Audi meint den Bodasjön bei Göteborg, wo Muhkuh2000 und ich schon 2x waren - da gibt's Zander  (nur, die Größe lässt ein bisschen zu wünschen übrig - allerdings haben wir´s auch nicht geschafft Abends mit Köderfisch zu Angeln)


----------



## Drebi (26. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Bei mir geht‘s mit Familie im Juli für 2 Wochen an den Rottnen ( bei Växjö) . Soll natürlich kein reiner Angelurlaub werden. Aber ein bisschen geangelt wird trotzdem ...


----------



## Jens76 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



raprabbi schrieb:


> Wie Recht ihr habt #q
> 
> Wo gehts denn für dich hin Jens?


Orlunden, aber nur zum logieren. 

4 Angeltage:
- Schären (Karlskrona)
- Mien
- Mörrum
- Forellenseen um die Ecke / Harasjömala

Ich bin ...... on fire!


----------



## ellobo11 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo Leute,bei mir geht es im Juli 2 Wochen mit Zelt,Kanu und Angel an den Nedre Tvängen in Värmland.

Kennt jemand den See,evtl???

Grüße Marcel


----------



## gehawe (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Zurück von 2,5 Tagen Angeln. 
3 Zander (mein erster auf Gummifisch) und ca. 30 Hechte konnten wir zu zweit fangen. 
Es waren kaum kleine Hechte unter 60 dabei, der längste war ca. 84cm.
War eine tolle Sache!

... und in 3 Wochen geht's wueder hin

Euch alles Gute und Petri!

Gerhard


----------



## Back-to-nature (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo zusammen! 

Wir starten am 19. Mai an den Östersjön zwischen Trollhättan und Udevalla.

Was macht das Laichgeschäft Hecht bzw. Zander? Jemand Informationen zur aktuellen Wassertemperatur im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren? Stand der Vegetation?

Gruß

Hannes

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Connaught (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Update: 

In Värmland sind die Hechte mit dem Laichen durch! Direkt nach dem das Eis verschwunden war haben sie losgelegt.Bin diese und vergangene Woche losgewesen - 28 Hechte, davon 5 mal 100+.

Je nach Gewässer, aktuell 6-8 Grad Wassertemperatur. In Buchten + Flachwasserbereichen über 10 Grad, Tendenz steigend!


----------



## Back-to-nature (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

[emoji106] Danke für die Infos!

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHawk (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Sehr cool, danke für die Info.

Für uns geht's in 5 Wochen an den Helgasjön, in so gespannt


----------



## Jens76 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Morgen früh um NullAchtHundert sind wir auf Reisegeschwindigkeit!

GeilGeilGeeeiiillll!


----------



## ellobo11 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Nedre Tvängen in Värmland.

Kennt jemand den See,evtl???

Grüße Marcel


----------



## Tärna (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ab Donnerstag für 3 Wochen an den Bolmen


----------



## nani (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Am 08.06 geht es endlich los Richtung Bolmen. Sind die Zander mit ihrem Laichgeschäft schon durch, oder noch mitten drinne?  LG  Andre


----------



## MikeHawk (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Wäre auch über aktuelle Infos dankbar, Laut Wetterbericht ist in Schweden ja echtes Kaiserwetter.

Hoffe in 2-3 Wochen hat es sich etwas abgekühlt.


----------



## Back-to-nature (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo zusammen!

Also die Zander welche ich entnommen habe, waren alle ohne Laich bzw. Roggen.
Bin seid gut einer Woche am Östersjön/Ellenösjö. Also noch ein gutes Stück nördlicher als der Bolmen... 
Bis vorgestern ging Zander mäßig 0,0 außer ein paar Untetmaßigen... auf Grund der geringen Niederschläge fehlen fast ein Meter zum normalen Wasserstand... Gestern dann der erste schlecht Wetter Tag und schon ging die Post ab... Heute war's schon wieder etwas mauer (neben Hecht noch einen 60er Zander), dafür wieder Badewetter für die Kids...

Freitag geht's leider es schon wieder nach Hause.

Wassertemperatur bei angenehmen 20 Grad

Gruß

Hannes

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nani (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Back-to-nature schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Also die Zander welche ich entnommen habe, waren alle ohne Laich bzw. Roggen.
> Bin seid gut einer Woche am Östersjön/Ellenösjö. Also noch ein gutes Stück nördlicher als der Bolmen...
> ...



Ja das Wetter ist schon verrückt. Wenn ich auf die Wettervorhersage schaue, soll es ja auch die nächsten 2 Wochen am Bolmen tropisch bleiben, dann wird halt in der Nacht geangelt.  LG  Andre


----------



## Nelearts (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hej zusammen,
wir starten nächsten Samstag, 09.06.18, für 3 Wochen zum Asnen.
Ist evtl. gerade jemand dort und kann mir Info zu Wasserstand und Wassertemperatur geben? Sind untergebracht im südlichen Teil zwischen Urshult und Sirkön.
Danke im Voraus,
Nelearts|wavey:


----------



## Innos (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Hej zusammen,
> wir starten nächsten Samstag, 09.06.18, für 3 Wochen zum Asnen.
> Ist evtl. gerade jemand dort und kann mir Info zu Wasserstand und Wassertemperatur geben? Sind untergebracht im südlichen Teil zwischen Urshult und Sirkön.
> Danke im Voraus,
> Nelearts|wavey:


 Hej,


wir sind Ende September in der selben Ecke unterwegs. Fangt ordentlich was!


----------



## Ammon (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Empfehlung für einen Bootsverleih mit Hotel in der Nähe. Wir sind im September eine Woche am Bunn und ein Teil will schon ein paar Tage vorher anreisen. Eine Hütte lohnt sich dafür eigentlich nicht, deswegen der Plan nur ein Boot zu mieten und im Hotel/Jugendherberge zu übernachten.

Könnt ihr da was empfehlen? 

VG


----------



## Blokker (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Moin, zusammen mit meiner Frau und Tochter geht es für uns am 07.07 für 2 Wochen zum Stora Bellen nach Smaland.  Hat einer von Euch da Erfahrungen und / oder eine Tiefenkarte?

 Beste Grüsse
 Jan


----------



## Askersund61 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hej Jan

 Hier findest du detaillierte Angaben zum gewünschten See inkl. Tiefenkarte. 

http://aquarapport.slu.se/default.aspx?ID=1
 (im linken Feld See eingeben und dann View Report)
http://www.ifiske.se/fiske-bellen.htm
http://www.bellenfiske.se/valkommen/kartor/

Ein kleiner Bericht nach dem Urlaub wäre cool 
Wünsche euch einen tollen Urlaub.

Gruss Christoph


----------



## Blokker (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hi Christoph,

 DANKE!, das werde mich mir mal genau anschauen.  Kleiner Bericht folgt, versprochen!


----------



## MikeHawk (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Na Jungs,

 was sagen denn die Wassertemperaturen aktuell da oben?

Bei uns geht es in 2 Wochen los....wie es aussieht pünktlich zum Schlechtwettereinbruch


----------



## Nuklearangler (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Na Jungs,
> 
> was sagen denn die Wassertemperaturen aktuell da oben?
> 
> Bei uns geht es in 2 Wochen los....wie es aussieht pünktlich zum Schlechtwettereinbruch



Pissewarm, nach dem wärmsten Mai seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnungen.

Zwischen 22 und 24 Grad.


----------



## Nuklearangler (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ich bringe mich dann auch mal ein. 
Ich lebe ganzjährig in  Schweden an der Ostseeküste bei Figeholm,  etwa nördlich von Oskarshamn. 
Unser Haus ist weniger als einen Kilometer vom Schärengarten entfernt, daneben gibt es etliche andere Gewässer wie den Hummeln in der Nähe.
Wir wohnen erst seit letztem August dort, weshalb ich vieles (das meiste)  noch nicht ausprobiert habe.
Bislang habe ich nur in unserem eigenen kleinen See geangelt, sowie zweimal erfolglos auf Meerforelle auf Öland.

Was man dieses Jahr zu Schweden sagen kann: es ist sehr warm und trocken. 
Weiter nördlich in Värmland und Dalarna stöhnen sie über eine heftige Mückenplage.


----------



## nani (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ich fahre nächsten Freitag für eine Woche an den Bolmen, vielleicht wird das da, ja ein wenig kühler und es gibt den ein oder anderen Regenschauer.


----------



## Moe (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

|wavey: moin


|kopfkratgibt es eigentlich einen Reiseberichte - Thread für Schweden?
Wir fahren leider erst im Herbst, daher kann ich schlecht jetzt schon einen Thread starten 


Petri heil!


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Moe schrieb:


> |wavey: moin
> 
> 
> |kopfkratgibt es eigentlich einen Reiseberichte - Thread für Schweden?
> ...




Reiseberichte mit Bildern.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300961


----------



## Jens76 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Moin,

wir sind schon seit drei Wochen wieder daheim, und ich schulde euch noch ein kleines Feedback zu unserem kurz Trip.

Wir, das waren Nick1710 (aka Adam) und ich!

- Anfahrt problemlos (Landweg, keine Fähre)

Tag1: Guiding Schären
Wir hatten natürlich genau die Hitzewelle erwischt, und der Optimismus hielt sich in Grenzen. David von Smaland-Sportfiske meinte auch direkt, das es die letzten Tage hart war.
Und so sollte es auch kommen. Bei absolutem Götterwetter konnten wir lediglich 4 Hechte ins Boot holen, bei vllt. noch 5 weiteren Attacken, und zahllosen Nachläufern. Trotzdem, ein rundum gelungener Tag.

Tag2: Mörrum
Hier rechnete ich persönlich eigentlich gar nicht mit Fisch. Hin wollte ich trotzdem, ist einfach ein tolles Gewässer. Hier schlug Adam dann voll zu und konnte sich mit nem 15 cm Döbel entschneidern. Nach einem für mich erfolglosem Tag wollten wir am frühen abend noch schnell ne Hülse in der tollen Natur geniesen, und dann wieder ab zur Unterkunft. Also, Jacky-Cola rein, aber halt, der letzte Wurf war ja noch nicht gemacht! Lustlos den Storm Arashi angekabelt, auf den ich noch nie was gefangen hab, raus damit, und schön an den Steinen vorbei geführt, und bämmm.... 2m vorm Ufer schlägt doch tatsächlich noch ein kleiner Mörrum-Hecht ein. Die schwedischen Binnen-Hechte sind einfach unglaublich hübsch anzusehen, mit ihrem fast Kupferfarbenen Rücken.

Tag3: Forellen-Seen Harasjömåla Fiskecamp
Auch ein langer Tag, und für mich diesmal ohne Happy-End, dafür konnte Adam sich an diesem Tag seinen Kupfer-Hecht abholen. Die Seen sind einfach toll angelegt, waren aber randvoll, was die kleinen Wege rundherum zu Matsch machte.
von den 9 möglichen Seen haben wir an dem Tag 6 befischt, und einiges an km zu Fuss geschrubbt.

Tag4: Schären
Das geplante Guiding am Mien musste ausfallen, da leider 2 Guidingboote ausgefallen waren. Shit Happens! Smaland-Sportfiske stellte uns aber den Kontakt zu nem netten Bootsverleiher her, und so gings nochmal raus. Erste Bucht, erster Wurf und ..... da schwimmt doch was um den McRubber.... Hornhechtalarm! Leider waren wir für Hornhechte nicht gerüstet. Hechte liessen sich an diesem Tag noch nicht einer blicken, aber jeder von uns hatte ca. 15-20 Hornhechte als Nachläufer im glasklaren Schärenwasser. ein unglaubliches Schauspiel, wie diese tollen Fische den Köder umjagen, manchmal zu zweit. Hammer-Anblick.

- Rückfahrt etwas mehr Verkehr als hin, aber alles im Rahmen.

Fazit:
War es im letzten Jahr Anfang April einfach noch viel zu kalt, so war es in diesem Jahr einfach viel zu warm. 

Aber ...... i'll be back!

Grüsse!
JB


----------



## Jens76 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Noch ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Jens76 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Und noch ein paar!


----------



## loete1970 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Klasse, endlich mal wieder ein bebilderter Bericht mit tollen Bildern, bedankt dafür. Unsere Vorfreude steigt immer weiter, in 3 Wochen geht es bei uns endlich los. Ich bin gespannt, wie das Beissverhalten bei uns sein wird.
Grüsse Dirk


----------



## arcidosso (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Klasse, endlich mal wieder ein bebilderter Bericht mit tollen Bildern, bedankt dafür. Unsere Vorfreude steigt immer weiter, in 3 Wochen geht es bei uns endlich los. Ich bin gespannt, wie das Beissverhalten bei uns sein wird.
> Grüsse Dirk



Loete 1970,

viel Spaß bei deinem Aufenthalt. Du bist gespannt, wie dein Beißverhalten ist ?
Oh, das ist tatsächlich ein Problem. Baldrian ist eine kleine Lösung. Ansonsten gibt es so " Kaumatten " für nächtliche Zähneknirscher , um den Abrieb zu verhindern. 
Interessanter wäre es zu wissen,  wie die Raubfische den Wärmeeinbruch überstanden haben. Die dürfen nämlich beißen, das sogar sehr gern.  ( Spaß )

Gruß aus GE und " Fish on"


----------



## Oanga (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Servus 
Bald gehts los an den Möckeln
Weiss zufällig jemand über die bestimmungen bescheid.
Wieviele Rutten sind beim  Schleppen erlaubt.
Da ich mit der ganzen Familie dort bin möchten wir auch mal einen Fisch Essen also würden much auch mindestmasse intressieren.
Ansonsten werde ich sowieso alles releasen wie zuhause auch .
Mfg.Stefan


----------



## Pinocio (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Heute 19 Uhr geht es los. Hoffentlich sind die Straßen frei, freu mich riesig.
War zwar schon öfters in Schweden, aber bisher nicht zum Angeln.
Werde hier berichten.


----------



## loete1970 (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

|muahahanke, ein Bericht kommt wie immer natürlich auch. Grüsse aus Waltrop zurück




arcidosso schrieb:


> Loete 1970,
> 
> viel Spaß bei deinem Aufenthalt. Du bist gespannt, wie dein Beißverhalten ist ?
> Oh, das ist tatsächlich ein Problem. Baldrian ist eine kleine Lösung. Ansonsten gibt es so " Kaumatten " für nächtliche Zähneknirscher , um den Abrieb zu verhindern.
> ...


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo Stefan,

gib mal unter www.ifiske.de den Möckeln ein. Wenn es der ist, erfährst Du da alles und kannst Angelkarten kaufen.




Oangä schrieb:


> Servus
> Bald gehts los an den Möckeln
> Weiss zufällig jemand über die bestimmungen bescheid.
> Wieviele Rutten sind beim  Schleppen erlaubt.
> ...


----------



## renrök (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Gestern von einer Woche am Majsjön zurückgekehrt.
Die Hitze (teils bis 30°C) und Wassertemperatur von 22°C sorgten für schwierige Verhältnisse. In der Woche war zu beobachten, wie der Wasserstand deutlich sank.
Dadurch war auch das Anlegen mit dem Boot am Strand recht mühsam. Das wollte ich mir im Dunkeln nicht antun, sonst hätte ich es mehr über Nacht versucht.
So gab es bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen neben Rotaugen, Barschen und Brassen auch den ein oder anderen Hecht. Durften aber alle wieder schwimmen und weiter wachsen.


Als nächstes geht es an den Stråken...


----------



## robi_N (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Also ich kann ich Schweden den Asnen empfehlen! Dort war es bisher immer super. Bei Köderschlacht.de gibt es dazu auch einige schöne Berichte.


http://köderschlacht.de/hechtangeln-im-asnen/


Außerdem ist der Hönshyltefjorden ein super Gewässer! Dort werden immer gute Größen und enorme Stückzahlen gefangen!


http://köderschlacht.de/hechtangeln-im-hoenshyltefjorden/


Vllt. hilft das je bei der Reiseplanung weiter!


Beste Grüße!


----------



## Moe (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

@Zokker und alle anderen Berichterstatter:


Vielen Dank für die schönen Berichte und Fotos|wavey:


da steigt die Vorfreude auf den Herbst in Schweden  

Petri heil miteinander!!!


----------



## MikeHawk (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Für uns geht es morgen los an den Helgasjön….

Leider schwenkt das Wetter lt. Bericht genau gerade um...heftige Windböen bis 60kmh sind angesagt...


----------



## Pinocio (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

So zurück aus Schweden (Smaland), leider.


Das Wetter war nur am ersten Tag unerträglich warm, danach hatte es nachts ab und zu geregnet und wurde frischer. Einen Tag war Regenwetter mit Gewitterwarnung, sonst angenehm.
Wassertemperatur warme 23°C. Laut Anwohnern hatte es 6 Wochen nicht mehr geregnet, alles war vertrocknet und Feuerverbot wurde in der gesamten Kommune ausgesprochen.


Die Angelei war zunächst etwas schwieriger, wobei Barsche (bis mitte 30) eigentlich immer gingen. Zander fingen wir leider nur insgesamt 5 wovon einer als Abendmahlzeit genutzt wurde (sehr lecker).
Der Wetterumschwung mitte der Woche tat der Angelei sehr wohl und wir fingen an den letzten beiden Tagen zu 5. 47 Hechte bis 92cm. Das war eine klasse Angelei und super Abschluss.


Wir werden wieder kommen, wirklich sehr schönes Land.


----------



## Connaught (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo!

Die Hitzewelle ist nun endlich vorbei und die Angelei macht wieder Spaß.  Die Fliegenfischerei im oberen Klarälven, nördliches Värmland, ist  gerade hervorragend. Ein Tagesausflug am Wochenende brachte 3, eher  kleine, Bachforellen und einige Äschen von 30+. 

Tages-Highligt war allerdings ein weißer Elch (ja, so etwas gibt es...). Er tauchte plötzlich am Ufer auf, um anschließend den Fluss zu queren |bigeyes  Auf dem einen Bild ist er zu erkennen.

 Värmland hat definitiv mehr zu bieten als nur Hecht, Zander und Barsch....


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Also wenn Du keine Foto eingestellt hättest, würde ich Dir den weißen Elch nicht abnehmen! Was ein Erlebnis!

 Am Freitagabend geht es für mich auch wieder los in die Nähe von Vetland/Eksjö. Hätte diesbezüglich mal eine Frage:

 Kann es sein, dass am Samstag nach Midsommar die Geschäfte mal ausnahmsweise geschlossen sind? Ich glaube, dass ich mal auf dem Rückweg an diesem Tag sogar vor einem geschlossenen Mc Donalds gestanden hab.


----------



## Connaught (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Am Midsommardagen sind gerade auf dem Lande viele Geschäfte zu. Aber nicht alle....
Wenn du dein gewünschtes Geschäft und  "öppettider" googelst, sollstest eigentlich Info bzgl. Öffnungszeiten bekommen.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Das hat geholfen! Ich hatte ein bisschen Recht. Am kommenden Freitag hat selbst der Maxi ICA nur bis 16 Uhr auf. Samstag haben die zum Glück wieder ganz normal von 7-22 Uhr geöffnet. 

 Danke!


----------



## Der Troll (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Connaught schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Die Hitzewelle ist nun endlich vorbei und die Angelei macht wieder Spaß.  Die Fliegenfischerei im oberen Klarälven, nördliches Värmland, ist  gerade hervorragend. Ein Tagesausflug am Wochenende brachte 3, eher  kleine, Bachforellen und einige Äschen von 30+.
> 
> ...



@Connaught
Super Erlebnis mit dem weißen Elch, echt klasse. 
Wo genauer am oberen Klarälven gehst du fischen? Meine Frage kommt daher, das ich in der Ecke Sysslebäck ein Ferienhäuschen habe und bislang immer nur in den Seen gefischt habe. Der Klarälven würde mich aber auch mal stark interessieren. Vielleicht könnte man sich ja mal treffen und gemeinsam am Klarälven losziehen. Was sagst du?


----------



## gehawe (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hej Muhkuh,
Petri Heil!
Und denk dran: da gibt's eine Kartbahn ...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

So, nun steht auch bei mir endlich der Schwedenurlaub vor der Tür. Reise- und Fototaschen sind gepackt. Am Freitag geht es abends von Hamburg nach Helsinki. Dort bleibe ich eine Nacht im neuen Scandic-Airporthotel - sonst immer Holiday Inn mit Shuttle - und fliege morgens weiter über Ivalo nach Kittilä. Dort holt mich Kumpel Jesper ab und kurz darauf sind wir in Schweden. Eine Woche mit Äschen, Barschen, Hechten und Bachforellen stehen dann auf dem Programm. Werde gerne berichten wie es war. Allen anderen ebenfalls schöne Zeiten in Schweden#h


----------



## renrök (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ein Traum, Elmar.
Viel Spaß und krumme Ruten!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Danke#hCountdown läuft ...


----------



## MikeHawk (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Moin Jungs,
 eben erst zurück von Schweden (Bericht im Helgasjön Thread) und Ende August geht es schon wieder hin.

 Frage:
 Da wir dieses mal nicht genau wissen wann wir los fahren werden UND auch nicht ganz klar ist, wann wir wieder abreisen werden.

 Kann ich ganz normal und zu jeder Zeit, die Öresundbrücken-Überfahrt sowie die Fähre Fehmarn/Rödby vor Ort bezahlen?

Ist es deutlich teurer?

Beste Grüße
 Alex


----------



## arcidosso (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

# Mike Hawk, 
das Ticket für die Fähre plus Brücke kostet flexibel zwischen 110.- und 155.-€ . Es sind hier drei Varianten möglich. 
Die genannten Preise gelten für die jetzt lfd. Hochsaison. 

Billig geht anders.


----------



## MikeHawk (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Danke, das war mir bekannt^^

 Die Frage war ob ich es auch Jederzeit vor Ort kaufen kann und/oder ob es dann deutlich teurer wird als die 110 € (wenn ich es online kaufe)


----------



## Tärna (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Die Fähre ist vor Ort zu bezahlen , kostet aber einen Aufschlag, siehe Internet. Zur Brücke kann ich nichts sagen da wir immer eine 10 Karte haben.


----------



## Tärna (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ab morgen für 25 Tage an den Bolmen in unser Sommerhaus


----------



## Pinocio (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> eben erst zurück von Schweden (Bericht im Helgasjön Thread) und Ende August geht es schon wieder hin.
> 
> Frage:
> ...




Wir haben 145€ (beides) gezahlt, hatten nichts gebucht. Einfach Kombiticket kaufen.
Fähre allein hat glaube ich 105€ gekostet und Brücke 40€.


----------



## MikeHawk (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Vielen Dank


----------



## paulbarsch (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo in die Runde!
Ich fahre demnächst ja auch wieder nach Schweden! Diesmal allerdings mit Trailer und Schlauchboot! Jetzt meine Frage zur brückengebühr! Ich muss ja im Internet die Höhe des Pkws und des Trailers angeben! Steht ja auch in den Papieren, aber was gebe ich denn mit Boot an? Das ungefähre Maß, oder langt es auch, wenn man nur die Länge des Gefährts angibt? Sage schon mal danke, für eure Hilfe!

Gruß aus Hamburg 

Andreas


----------



## MikeHawk (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Meines Wissens nach gibt es doch einen Preis unter und über 6m oder? Demnach nimmst du den >6m.


----------



## Back-to-nature (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo zusammen!

Ab 30. Juli sind wir wieder in Igelhult bei Kristdala.

Natürlich steht auch wieder der Hummeln auf dem Programm!
Jemand erst da gewesen? Sind die Zander mittlerweile fest angesiedelt und freigegeben?

Zudem wollen wir wieder mit meinem Kanu-Katamaran in die Misterhulter Schären zwischen Klintemåla und Kråkelund.

Wie schaut's in der Ecke mit Zander aus? Unser Haussee bietet ausreichend Barsch und Hecht...

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## loete1970 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo Hannes,


Krakelund ist eine tolle Ecke. Als wir in den Schären bei Oskarshamn waren, sind wir da immer hin gefahren und haben die Ecke per pedes abgelaufen, sehr geil, tolle Landschaft! Barsch und Hecht ja, sogar einen Aland ging dort mal ans Band! Zander war in den ersten Maiwochen, als wir dort waren, nicht da.


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MikeHawk (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Jemand Infos wie es Waldbrandtechnisch in Südschweden aussieht?

Sind in 3 Wochen am Asnen. Dürfte eig. weit genug südlich sein oder?


----------



## Askersund61 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

*Urlaub Virkesjön bei Emmaboda (7. - 14. Juli 2018)*

Wie schon 2013 verbrachten wir unseren Urlaub im Glasriket bei Emmaboda.
Wir waren sehr erstaunt, wie trocken sich Schweden dieses Jahr präsentierte. Anstelle von grünen Wiesen und farbenfrohen Blumen war die Farbe braun tonangebend.

Der Virkesjön, ein eher kleiner See mit einer Uferlinie von ca. 5,5 km, ist mit einer Mitteltiefe von knapp 2 m sehr flach. Der Wasserstand lag jedoch ca. 50 cm unter der Norm. War da ein vernünftiges Angeln überhaupt möglich? Die Wassertemperatur war mit 25-27° ebenfalls sehr hoch. 
Kurz nach der Ankunft wurde eine erste Erkundungsfahrt mit dem Ruderboot vorgenommen. Die vielen Steinblöcke im See blockierten die Fahrt immer wieder. Natürlich suchten wir die tiefsten Stellen ab, da wir die Fische dort vermuteten. Dies war aber nicht der Fall. Es zeigte sich, dass sich die grossen Barsche in Ufernähe zwischen Steinbrocken im Wasser aufhielten (Abb. 2). So galt es, den Köder genau in diese Zwischenräume zu werfen. Zu unserem Erstaunen konnten wir diverse Barsche von 35+ cm erwischen. Dies war uns 2013 in diesem See nicht geglückt. Auch die Hechte zeigten sich in den Abendstunden erstaunlich beissfreudig. Einen mittleren entnahmen wir. Leider war er aber fast ungeniessbar; das warme, abgestandene Wasser im See könnte eine Erklärung dafür sein. Die Barsche hingegen schmeckten vorzüglich.
Wir fischten nach dem schlechten Hecht nur noch auf Barsche. Trotzdem waren immer wieder Hechte bis 75 cm als Beifang dabei.
So konnten wir trotz scheinbar schlechten Voraussetzungen jeden Tag Fisch geniessen. Die Barsche räucherten, grillierten oder filetierten wir.
Auffallend war zudem, dass es sehr wenig Heidelbeeren gab. Die Stauden konnten sich kaum entwickeln und die wenigen Beeren waren klein und eher trocken.
Es war aber wiederum ein toller Schwedenurlaub, welcher wir in vollen Zügen genossen.
Gruss Christoph


----------



## Askersund61 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

MikeHawk:
 Wir kommen eben aus Südschweden zurück. Zwar hat es dort (noch) keine grosse Waldbrände, aber auch in Südschweden hat es seit April kaum geregnet. Es ist wirklich extrem trocken und es herrscht ein absolutes Feuerverbot. Zudem darf vielerorts das Wasser von den kommunalen Wasserwerken nicht zum bewässern genutzt werden. Langsam scheint es hie und da eng zu werden.
 Wie ich die Lage beurteile, werden da mehrere Tage, wenn nicht Wochen Dauerregen nötig sein, damit sich die Situation beruhigt.

 Gruss Christoph


----------



## MikeHawk (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

irgendwie merkwürdig....ich war ja Ende Juni bis Anfang Juli ebenfalls in schweden....wir hatten fast jeden Tag heftigsten Regen und teilweise 4grad Tagsüber.....

 Region Växjö


----------



## Askersund61 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Wir waren ca. 70 km östlich von Växjö. Es kann natürlich sein, dass es regional etwas geregnet hat. Jedoch haben wir eine Situation vorgefunden, wie wir sie noch nie annähernd erlebt hatten (waren das 11. Mal in Schweden). Die Birken sind z. Teil total verdorrt, und die Kühe auf den Weiden werden zugefüttert, da kaum mehr Gras vorhanden ist. Diese Situation haben wir in Skane, Blekinge und Südsmaland so vorgefunden. Man wähnte sich teilweise in Griechenland im August...

Gruss Christoph


----------



## loete1970 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Seltsam, bei uns war vom 30.06.-07.07. wie beschrieben Bombenwetter





MikeHawk schrieb:


> irgendwie merkwürdig....ich war ja Ende Juni bis Anfang Juli ebenfalls in schweden....wir hatten fast jeden Tag heftigsten Regen und teilweise 4grad Tagsüber.....
> 
> Region Växjö


----------



## MikeHawk (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ja, das hat mich bei den ganzen Berichten hier auch extrem gewundert. Wir hatten 2 Warme Tage >30° wo gleichzeitig auch wenig Wind herrschte.


Ansonsten 4-16°, Regen, Platzregen, Niesel und Wind, Wind, Wind, Wind, Sturm, Orkan, Wind....jeden Tag aus einer anderen Richtung.

 Ich musste Zeitweise 2 meiner dicksten Jacken übereinander anziehen, sonst wäre ich bei der Kälte und dem Wind erfroren, dazu das Spritzwasser und der Regen.

In Deutschland ziehe ich bei unter 0° in der Regel eine dieser Jacken an.....


----------



## Askersund61 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

MikeHawk

Scheinbar hast du in deinen Ferien gerade eine kleine Gegend mit einer Regenperiode erwischt.

Trotzdem: die Situation ist gefährlich. Beiliegend 2 Links der offiziellen Homepages von Emmaboda und Växjo (ins deutsche übersetzt). Da ist ersichtlich, dass die Lage ernst ist.

Gruss Christoph

https://translate.google.ch/translate?hl=de&sl=sv&u=https://www.emmaboda.se/&prev=search

https://vaxjo.se/arkiv/krismeddelanden/2018-06-08-eldningsforbud-i-kronobergs-lan.html


----------



## Hurton (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Bin gerade in Loftahammar, seit 9 Tagen, immer 30 Grad, hier sieht’s aus wie in Südspanien!


----------



## loete1970 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Wahnsinn....


----------



## inextremo6 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Bin zur Zeit am Möckeln.Wassertemperatur im offenen Wasser 26C (Luft 33C), in den flachen Buchten entschieden höher.
Zum Glück geht ab und zu noch etwas Wind.Am Tag braucht man zur Zeit  nicht raus.Ab 23Uhr gehts, da kommen die Räuber zum Fressen in die  flachen Zonen.Hatte sogar das Glück 3 Welse zu bekommen einer  dabei von 80, der groesste knapp ein Meter,ja die gingen wieder  rein(absolutes Fangververbot)ansonsten die üblichen Schwedenzander  zwischen 30-70cm.Beim Schleppen nur 2 Zander erwischt.
Ansonsten alles auf Köderfisch in Bereichen zwischen 1-2 Meter.Habe eine Nacht auf 9 Meter angesessen,dort gab es nicht einen Biss.

Mein Zielfisch ist eigentlich der Aal, aber der macht sich hier sehr rar,wenn es hier überhaupt welche gibt, bei diesem Welsbestand erklärlich#d.Ab Samstag gehts zum Sommen mal sehen ob ich da mehr Erfolg habe,dort soll es auf jeden Fall reichlich Aale geben.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Melde mich auch zurück aus dem Norden des Landes. Eine Woche buntes Fischen Anfang Juli liegt hinter mir. Alles begann bei angenehmen 15 und endete bei fast 30 Grad. Der Muonio führte wenig Wasser, genauso die Nebenflüsse. Fischerei war aber dennoch sehr gut. Wir fischten im Prinzip rund um die Uhr und schliefen mal von 3 bis 8; 6 bis 12 oder 22 bis 4 Uhr - wann es eben passte. Gebe aber auch zu, dass ich nach der Woche urlaubsreif war  Hauptsächlich standen Äsche, Hecht und Barsch mit Spinn- und Fliegenrute auf dem Programm. Wir besuchten einige neue Gewässer und altbekannte. Und das Essen kam ntürlich auch nicht zu kurz |supergri Ich schreibe noch mal alles detaillierter zusammen. Dann liegen die Hochformate auch nicht. 

Wer noch fährt, schönen Urlaub#h


----------



## MikeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

unfassbar wie einfach alle zur gleichen Zeit traumhaftes Wetter hatten, nur wir wären fast erfroren und vor Sturm gekentert...


----------



## renrök (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Geile Bilder!
Der Grill im Wasser ist ja der Hit und ob der Waldbrandgefahr wohl auch die einzige Möglichkeit.
Bin gespannt auf deinen detaillierten Bericht.
#6


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ja, das Teil ist super. Schnell aufgebaut und Löschwasser rundherum. Allerdings hätten wir die Würstchen auch auf dem Bootsblech grillen können ;-) 



@MikeHawk: Ups, gerade gelesen. Klingt echt heftig...


----------



## MikeHawk (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ich finde das Bild mit dem Kaffee+Schoki ja total klasse


----------



## Elmar Elfers (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Dazu noch eine Anekdote: Jesper schwärmte den ganzen Vormittag von den finnischen Würstchen, die wir eigentlich essen wollten. Dann gegen Mittag die Ernüchterung: Er hatte sie vergessen. So war eine weiche Tafel Schokolade unser Snack für zwischendurch ;-)


----------



## bensihari (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Moin zusammen,

ich hab mal eine Frage in die Runde, da ich noch nie in Schweden war. Ich plane im Juni/Juli nächstes Jahr einen zwei Wochen Urlaub in Schweden mit Frau und Kind (dann 9 Monate). Die Idee ist mit der Fähre nach Schweden und von da mit Auto weiter. Wegen des Kindes nach Möglichkeit nicht ewig lange. Da es der erste größere Urlaub mit dem ersten Kind wird, wäre ein halbwegs erreichbarer Supermarkt für alles, was man vergessen hat super.
 Was möchte ich angeln? Barsche sind meine Lieblinge, Hechte finde ich auch klasse. Plattfisch, Dorsch und Mefo sind auch super. Ich hab ein eigenes Boot (Kaasboll 19ft) weiß aber nicht, ob es Sinn macht, das mitzunehmen.
Was würdet Ihr an meiner Stelle in Angriff nehmen????


----------



## Drebi (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo bensihari,
da ihr mit Kleinkind anreist, nehme ich mal an dass ihr in Trelleborg oder Malmö ankommt. Da ihr danach nicht so weit fahren wollt ( denke max.3 Stunden) kommen ja entweder die südschwedischen Seen oder die Schärenküste in Betracht. Dein eigenes Boot würde ich in den südschwedischen Seen lieber nicht zu Wasser lassen, gerade als Schwedenneuling wirst du sonst aufgrund des riesigen Steinaufkommens im Wasser nicht froh werden, in den Schären wird es damit eventuell eher was...


----------



## bensihari (1. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hi Drebi,
cool, danke für die Infos. Das klingt schon mal super.
Ich hatte auch eigentlich nicht vor das Boot mitzunehmen. Ist ja doch immer viel Gerödel…
Hat jemand in den Gegenden einen konkreten Tipp? Ort oder sogar Unterkunft?
Vielen Dank schon mal und viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Oanga (1. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo 
Bin gerade mit 3 Kindern 4,3Jahre und 6 Monate am Möckeln.
Genauer gesagt in Sälhult nähe Älmhult bei Elisabet Ekenstam. Die unterkunft ist nur zu Empfehlen Ruderboot mit E Motor vorhanden.
Nur die Fische wollen nicht (Wasserstand fast 2 meter unter normal) Wassertemparatur 26grad.


----------



## W.M. (1. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo in Runde der Schwedenfans und insbesondere an die Schärenerprobten unter euch!

 Hat die anomale Hitze- und regenarme Periode in diesem Jahr irgendwelche Auswirkungen in den Schären von Blekinge? Wie sind die aktuellen Fänge im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren? 

 Ich plane für die erste Oktoberwoche meinen allerersten Ausflug dorthin. Normalerweise soll das eine gute Zeit sein. 
 Lohnt es sich angesichts der Wetterbedingungen, die Planung voranzutreiben oder ist es eher empfehlenswert, auf das nächste Jahr auszuweichen?


----------



## bensihari (2. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Oangä schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bin gerade mit 3 Kindern 4,3Jahre und 6 Monate am Möckeln.
> Genauer gesagt in Sälhult nähe Älmhult bei Elisabet Ekenstam. Die unterkunft ist nur zu Empfehlen Ruderboot mit E Motor vorhanden.
> Nur die Fische wollen nicht (Wasserstand fast 2 meter unter normal) Wassertemparatur 26grad.



Danke Dir!!!


----------



## Connaught (2. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Kurze Info aus dem nördlichen Värmland, Ecke Torsby:


Aktuell werden erstaunlich viele kapitale Barsche gefangen, sprich 40+. Vorausgesetzt man wählt das richtige Gewässer...


Zanderangeln auf dem Fryken, insbesondere Schleppen, ist der absolute Knaller. Bis zu 20 Fische pro Ausfahrt sind drin. Alles oberflächennah, d.h. einfache Angelei. 




 Cheers!


----------



## MikeHawk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Danke für die Info, das macht Hoffnung


----------



## renrök (3. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Noch 6 Stunden, dann gehts an den Stråken:z


----------



## Back-to-nature (3. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo zusammen!

Wir sind seid Sonntag in der Nähe von Kristdala auf Igelhult im Familienurlaub.

Auf Grund der Hitze waren die ersten Tage geprägt von Badeausflügen und Chillen [emoji6]

Wassertemperatur im Haussee beträgt stolze 27 Grad.

Gestern wurde es auf Grund des zunehmenden Windes angenehmer und ich hab abends mein Equipment klar gemacht.
Die Kids sind dann mit auf ne kleine "Eich- und Testrunde" und ich hab erstmal flachlaufende Wobbler (Bellydog etc.) aufgeködert um Hänger zu vermeiden.

Schon nach knapp 200m Schleppen könnte mein Jüngster nen 90er Gädda landen. Es folgten noch weitere jedoch alle kleiner. 
Insgesamt war ich sehr überrascht wie beißfreudig die Hechte waren.
Und für nicht Mal zwei Stunden Schleppen bis zum Sonnenuntergang war die Ausbeute doch sehr überdurchschnittlich!

Bilder folgen noch...

An den Hummeln geht's erst nächste Woche.

Gruß

Hannes

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oanga (4. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo
Zwischenbericht nach einer woche Möckeln.
Bescheiden ein 35er Barsch ein kleiner Zander.
Hat jemand Tipps für mich ? Ich wage jetz schon mal zu behaubten das ich weiss wie man Fische fängt|uhoh::vik:
Mfg


----------



## Back-to-nature (5. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo Oangä! Hey Boardies!

Wir waren gestern wieder abends ne Runde Schleppen.
Diesmal sind wir etwas früher los, so gegen 18 Uhr, weil unsere jüngste Tochter (5) auch mit wollte.
Auffällig war das bis ca. 19:30 Uhr gar nix ging, dann bis neun knapp ein Dutzend küchentauglich Hechte ans Band gingen.
Meine beiden Töchter hatten jedenfalls ihren Spaß.
Sonderlich kampfstark sind die Fische auf Grund des außergewöhnlich heißen Sommers nicht.
Sogar meine Kleine könnte nen 70er bis zu mir zur Handladung drillen[emoji106]
Fängige Wobbler waren immer welche die ordentlich Rabatz machen, sprich mit Rassel und aktiver Bewegung unter Wasser. Dekor schien egal zu sein. Schleppgeschwindigkeit eher langsam ( ca. 3 Km/h mit E-Motor). Fangtiefe ca. 1,5 m bei Wassertiefe von 2 - 5 m meist über unebenen Grund in Ufernähe.

Voraussichtlich morgen geht's an den Hummeln. Erfahrungsgemäß haben wir dort immer wesentlich größere (auch >1m)und kampfstarke Gäddas erbeutet, wobei mich mehr interessiert, ob auch auf Zander was geht. Gab vor ein paar Jahren ein Projekt dort den Zander zu etablieren... Mal schau[emoji6]
Geplant ist nachmittags am Badsplatz gemütlich das Equipment startklar zu machen und gegen 17 Uhr geht's los. Karte über ifiske am Handy, da diese 24 Stunden gilt und somit auch noch am Dienstagmorgen...

Der Wind macht das Wetter erträglicher, richtig kühler wird's laut Wetterbericht erst Ende der Woche. Morgen soll's bewölkt bei 24 Grad werden bei Wind bis 14 km/h, sollte also ne angenehme Angelei werden[emoji6]

Hoffe Dir/Euch bringen die Infos was...

Gruß

Hannes

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## möwe_3 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Back-to-nature schrieb:


> Hallo Oangä! Hey Boardies!
> 
> Wir waren gestern wieder abends ne Runde Schleppen.
> Diesmal sind wir etwas früher los, so gegen 18 Uhr, weil unsere jüngste Tochter (5) auch mit wollte.
> ...


Hi Hannes,

Wie machst du das mit den Booten? Wenn du immer wieder woanders vom Boot angelst? Hast du eine eigenes dabei? Ich hab einen 12 Fuß Porta boot, lohnt sich den mitzunehmen oder kann man dort überall Boote ausleihen?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Back-to-nature (5. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo Chris!

Ich hab meinen Katamaran-Eigenbau dabei.
Besteht aus zwei Kanus und einer Verbindungsplattform aus Alu. Alles passgenau um es auf dem Dach meines T4 zu transportieren.
Echolot, 4PS-Außenboarder, E-Motor, Rutenhalter etc. alles an Bord [emoji6]
Optimal um flexibel zu sein!
Super stabil um im Stehen zu angeln!
Nur halt nix für Windstärken über 25 km/h oder Böen.
Aber wir sind damit auch regelmäßig in den Innerschären unterwegs - klappt prima wenn das Wetter passt[emoji106]

Wie gesagt, Bilder gibt's später - hier einfach das Netz zu schlecht[emoji36]

Aber ich hab schon Mal Bilder gepostet - einfach wird in meinen alten Beiträgen nachschauen...

Achja, Porta würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen! Für kleinere Seen oder bei guten Bedingungen auch bei Mittleren eine Bereicherung der Möglichkeiten! 
Am Hummeln gibt's zB einen Seitenarm des Sees da kommt man mit nem normalen Boot nicht hin. Weil man unter ner Brücke durch muss die nur einen Meter Platz bis zur Wasseroberfläche bietet. Mit meinem Katamaran-Eigenbau aber machbar. Dort haben wir immer gut gefangen, auch Metrige!

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## inextremo6 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Oangä schrieb:


> Hallo
> Zwischenbericht nach einer woche Möckeln.
> Bescheiden ein 35er Barsch ein kleiner Zander.
> Hat jemand Tipps für mich ? Ich wage jetz schon mal zu behaubten das ich weiss wie man Fische fängt|uhoh::vik:
> Mfg




Ich war vom 22.07-29-7 bei gleichen Bedingungen am Möckeln.Probiers mal mit Köderfisch nachts im Flachen Bereichen bis 1,5m. Habe dort gut gefangen: Zander bis 70cm und sogar 3 Welse,der groesste hatte n knappen Meter.Beim Schleppen werfen o.ä ging es mir so wie Dir.


----------



## Oanga (5. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Ich war vom 22.07-29-7 bei gleichen Bedingungen am Möckeln.Probiers mal mit Köderfisch nachts im Flachen Bereichen bis 1,5m. Habe dort gut gefangen: Zander bis 70cm und sogar 3 Welse,der groesste hatte n knappen Meter.Beim Schleppen werfen o.ä ging es mir so wie Dir.


Servus
Danke für den Tipp.
Wo warst du genau ?
Hast du in der woche mehrere Zander gefangen ?


----------



## inextremo6 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Insgesamt 12 und ich meine nicht die unter 50cm.Ich war in Almhult rechts in dem direkt am Wasser stehendes Haus neben dem öffentlichetn Schwimmbad und dort direkt vom Schwimmsteg ins Schwimmbad und ans Schilf geworfen(20m davor) denn das Wasser ist ja extrem zurück gegangen.Teilweise in 50cm Tiefe gefangen...Hecht und Barsch 0 ist aber auch nicht mein Fisch.
Aale scheint es dort scheinbar nicht zu geben,wahrscheinlich weil der Wels gechützt ist und Aale sind nun mal sein Leibgericht.


----------



## arcidosso (6. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Wir sind seit heute Morgen vom achttägigen Fischen auf dem  Asnen zurück. Befischt haben wir ausschließlich die westliche Seite.
Was soll ich sagen ?  Es wäre meine schönste Sommerurlaubswoche ever gewesen, wenn ich einen Familienurlaub gemacht hätte. " Bombenwetter", Sonne übersatt. 

Haben wir ( 2 Personen) aber nicht. Wir wollten fischen. 
Rahmenbedingungen waren: 
Spitzenwassertemperatur bis genau 33,4 Grad, im Mittel 29 Grad.

Wasserverlust im See ca. 80 cm, d.h.viele bisher versteckte Felsen nahmen ein Sonnenbad. wer den See kennt, weiß, was viele bedeuten. Selbst bei Normalwasserstand sind mehr als ausreichend Felsen zu sehen, viele sind also nochmal entsprechend mehr. An den vielen Inseln und Inselchen tauchten Felsstrände auf. 

Wir schleppten zu unseren Hot Spots und fingen dabei  unsere kleinen Fischchen, Zander und Hechte. Nein, eher -chen, sie mussten erst einmal groß werden. An den Spots setzen wir Wurfruten mit Köfi`s  ein und … nichts. Na ja, Mittags- und Nachmittagssonne , was soll da schon beißen ?
 Also, Nachtangeln angesagt, Die Ruten mit Köfi`s erneut eingesetzt. Manche Rute kurz geworfen, andere weit eingebracht. In vier Nächten haben wir das praktiziert und … ? Gefangen haben wir einen Zander für die Stuga und einen Aal. Diese war tatsächlich um die 100 und armdick. Da keiner Aal mag und ich den Haken lösen konnte, schwimmt er wieder. Zwei Bisse in vier Nächten, das hatte ich niemals erlebt. Allerdings habe ich auch nie erlebt, dass ich vier Nächte mit Shorts und T-Shirt ausgehalten habe. 
Also, auch diese Angelei war im Ergebnis enttäuschend. Ansonsten schleppten wir Köfi`s ( Rotaugen) in Bleistiftlänge an selbsterdachten System ohne Pose. Die Köfi`s wurde mit 30gr-Rundkopf bestückt und raus. Die Fischerei brachte Bisse von Zandern und Hechten. Insgesamt haben wir ca. 20 + Fische gefangen, davon war der Größte ein Zander von 62 cm. 
Die Anderen wirklich Jungfische. 

Ich meine wirklich, dass wir grundsätzlich gute Fischer sind. Somit haben wir alles auf den Extrem-Sommer geschoben. Ob das aber die ganze Wahrheit ist ? 

Der Asnen ist, man kann es so sagen, mein Hausgewässer. Von Aufenthalt zu Aufenthalt haben wir schwächere Ergebnisse erzielt. Ich denke schon, dass zumindest die Westseite ein bisschen überfischt ist. Mitangler habe ich ganz,ganz wenige gesehen. Kajakfahrer waren in der Überzahl. Überzahl ist auch übertrieben, oftmals war in ganz allein in einem der vielen Becken. 
Im September starte ich einen erneuten Versuch. Ich hoffe, dass meine These nicht bestätigt wird. 

Übrigens, die Laubbäume zeigen absolute Herbstfärbung, viele Birken sterben zur Zeit ab. 
Wer Lust auf Waldbeeren und Waldpilze hat, sollte sich diese aus Deutschland mitbringen. Ich habe keine Einzigen gesehen.


----------



## MikeHawk (6. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Danke für deinen Bericht, meine Berfürchtungen bestätigen sich also.

Ich werde dann in 3 Wochen bestimmt wieder Sturm und Minusgerade haben


----------



## Innos (6. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Danke für den Bericht! Das klingt ja wirklich nach zäher Angelei.


 Hoffentlich haben wir im September mehr Glück, bin nämlich Ende September ebenfalls vor Ort - allerdings im Süden.


----------



## Askersund61 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Danke für den Bericht. Schweden hat ja neben der Fischerei zum Glück viel anderes zu bieten.
Vermutlich liegt die Wahrheit betreffend die zähe Fischerei in der Mitte. Die Extremtemperaturen und die Trockenheit sind sicher erschwerend. Allerdings ist es auch in Schweden so, dass der Befischungsdruck in den letzten 20 Jahren stark zugenommen hat. Wir haben das auch beobachtet, waren 1984 zum ersten Mal in Schweden. Da hat sich doch einiges verändert.

Gruss Christoph


----------



## Aron1 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Ob das aber die ganze Wahrheit ist ?
> 
> .



Hi Arcidosso und alle anderen Schwedenfans.

 Stelle mich mal kurz vor. Bereise seit 25 Jahren Schweden und habe vor ca. 20 Jahren erstmalig den Asnen besucht. Seitdem war ich dort zum Teil 3x/Jahr, in den letzten paar Jahren deutlich weniger.

 Wenn mir heute Asnen-Besucher stolz erzählen, sie hätten gut gefangen und ich deren Ergebnisse zu hören bekomme, habe ich doch ein leichtes Schmunzeln im Gesicht. Die Fänge heute sind nicht im Entferntesten vergleichbar mit denen vor 15-20 Jahren.

 Grund? Relativ einfach: Zu viele Angler

 Vor etwa 12 Jahren fielen Horden von `Anglern` bewaffnet mit `hausgroßen` Kühlboxen über das Seengebiet her. Es wurde entnommen was gefangen wurde, unabhängig von Art und Größe. In den ersten 1-2 Jahren konnte der Bestand das kompensieren. Als die Netze der Berufsfischer hinsichtlich der angelnden Konkurrenz länger und zahlreicher wurden, war es das Ende einer ehemals phantastischen Angelei. Mit zunehmender Popularität des Sees blieb der Angeldruck auch nach Einführung der Entnahmefenster extrem hoch. Einzig die Kühlboxangler schwanden mehr und mehr, oder haben gelernt sich besser zu tarnen.

 Wie empfindlich ein so großes Seengebiet sein kann an einem Beispiel. Auf der Ostseite gab es vor 10-12 Jahren keine Zander, ausgenommen evtl. denen die wir von der Westseite mitgebracht und ausgesetzt haben. Nicht ok, weiß ich und würde das auch nicht wieder tun. Dann kam das Konsortium aus Ferienhausbesitzern und Fischereibehörde auf die Idee die Ostseite mit Zandern zu besetzen. Nachdem das durchgesickert war setzte ein wahrer Run auf die Zander ein, zugunsten des Hechtbestandes, der sich innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren merklich erholte. Nachdem sich die Fänge der Zander zurück entwickelten, rückte offenbar der Hecht wieder in den Fokus und der Bestand brach wieder ein. Das alles in doch recht kurzer Zeit von etwa 5 Jahren.

 Der Asnen steht ab April bis Anfang/Mitte Oktober unter `Beschuss` der Angler. Wenn man mal beispielsweise tiefgestapelt eine Zahl von 50 Ferienhäusern nimmt, jede mit 4 Anglern besetzt und eine Quote von 20 gefangenen Hechten/Angler/Woche ansetzt, macht das 400 Hechte/Woche. Hieße bei 25 Wochen 10.000 gefangene Hechte. Angenommen das Entnahmefenster wird berücksichtigt sind wir bei 5.000 entnommenen Fischen. Wie viele sterben nach Release und wie viele landen in den Netzen der Berufsfischer? Alles raue Theorie, aber ein Denkansatz.

 Ich glaube die meisten Seen in Südschweden kämpfen mit der gleichen Problematik, so zumindest meine Eindrücke in den letzten Jahren.

 Was man tun kann? Muss sich jeder selber hinterfragen.
 Bei Wassertemperaturen um 29° sollte man zumindest nicht versuchen eine möglichst hohe Quote zu erreichen oder Fische zu fangen die man nicht entnehmen will. Ein Release endet mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit tödlich. Dazu gibt es ausreichend Literatur im Netz.


----------



## Kurbel (7. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Bin auch seit Samstag zurück. Bombenurlaub,wettermäßig betrachtet. Was das angeln angeht kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Die Wassertemperatur des Sees betrug, laut meinem Echo, die ganze Woche ziemlich konstant  25° Ich habe hauptsächlich den Barschen mit gutem Erfolg nachgestellt. Ich konnte feststellen, daß es Zeitfenster gab wo nichts ging aber auch Zeiten wo Ködertesten angesagt war. Soll heißen, die haben gebissen wie dumm und danach war Ruhe. Die größten habe ich mit Popper von der Oberfläche geholt. Und alle am hellerlichten Tag. Der letzte Tag brachte mir mit 47 cm den Superfisch.Auch wenn jetzt wieder ein paar rumheulen sollten, der hat trotzdem der ganzen Fam. geschmeckt. Den Hechten habe ich gezielt nicht nachgestellt. Ein paar kleinere waren als Beifang dabei. Dasselbe gilt auch für Zander. Nur kleine und und ein paar von etwas über 50 cm. Die vorherigen Beiträge, mit etwas negativeren Inhalt haben mich etwas nachdenklich gemacht. Ich hätte da wohl schon eher das weite gesucht. Nur als Gast wohlgemerkt. Für mich stellt sich zum Glück diese Frage nicht.


----------



## Back-to-nature (7. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hallo zusammen! 

Wieder mal erfüllte der Hummeln unsere Erwartungen.

Ausbeute 9 Hechte größer 75 cm, jede Menge kleinere, Barsche als Beifang - einzig Zander war Fehlanzeige.
Vor allem der Zustand der Fische war hervorragend, bestens genährt und topfit.

Erwähnenswert ist noch der erste Biss den wir aber leider nicht landen könnten. War mit Abstand der Größte des Tages! Zum "Abschleppen" meines Katamaran braucht es schon einen Brocken! Leider habe ich die Leistungsfähigkeit des Fisches unterschätzt. Nach 10 min. intensiven Drills war er noch 20 m vom Boot entfernt und scheinbar müde. Irrtum! Er setzte zum Sprint auf mich zu an... etwas überrascht verlor ich kurz den Kontakt, sofort folgte der Hechtsprung und er entledigte sich des NilsMasters[emoji24][emoji23] 
Tja, Mal verliert man und Mal gewinnen die anderen [emoji28]

Heute ist Familientag, morgen Relaxtag, Donnerstag Ausflug nach Öland, Angeln steht erst Freitag wieder auf dem Programm [emoji6]

Evtl probier ich am Gnötteln, soll auch ein "Geheimtipp" sein. Jemand schon Mal da gewesen? Erfahrungswerte?

Gruß

Hannes

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen!
















Gesendet von meinem Redmi 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## renrök (20. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Seit gestern vom Stråken zurück.
Auch hier lag der Wasserstand etwa 50cm unter Normal.



Die erste Woche bei Temperaturen um 30° standen hauptsächlich Barsche auf der Liste.
Habe meiner Tochter das Fliegenfischen näher gebracht. War ein riesen Spaß an der Schilfkante mit Streamer Stachelritter bis 35 cm zu fangen.


Zur 2. Woche änderte sich das Wetter, es gab etwas Regen und Wind.
Ein paar Hechte bis 80 cm bereicherten unseren Speiseplan.


Es war eine rundum gelungene Woche.


----------



## Tärna (22. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ab 2.9.18 für 3 Wochen an den Bolmen. laut unserem Nachbar  jetzt wieder ganz gut auf Zander.


----------



## Oanga (26. August 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Soso 4 Wochen Möckeln sind leider zu ende.
Zum Schluss liesen auch die Zander noch mit sich reden von den Hechten war weit und breit nix zu sehen ich glaube die wurden in dem warmen Wasser gekocht :q
Trotzdem der beste Urlaub ever so das ich gleich für nächstes jahr gebucht habe.
Und in 3 Wochen gehts schnell noch auf einen kurztrip mach Stubbeköbing zu Thomas auf die MS Jule:vik: der wahrscheinlich beste Kutter in der Ostseeweiss zufällig jemand was da momentan läuft.
Grüsse und fettes petri.


----------



## zokker (8. September 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Auf geht's, ab ins gelobte Land.


----------



## MikeHawk (10. September 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Viel Erfolg und einen erholsamen Urlaub Zokker.


*Anbei mein Bericht vom Asnen Familienurlaub 25.08 - 06.09.*

*Fakten:*
- Camping in Getnö Gard
- 4 Angeltage mit Boot + 1 Ansitztag
- 1,30m weniger Wasser im See
- Wetter durchgehend gut mit 18-25°


*Zu erst mal das Positive:*
Die Gegend rund um den Asnen und auch der See selber sind vor allem im Vergleich zur umliegenden Region wirklich wunderschön. Der Campingplatz liegt ebenfalls sehr toll gelegen. Da in Schweden die Ferien bereits vorbei waren, war der Platz ziemlich leer und wir hatten viel Platz und vor allem Ruhe.

Getnö bietet wirklich alles was man braucht und wir können (vlt. auch weil die Hochsaison bereits vorbei war) keinen der Negativpunkte, welche man im Internet findet (Sanitäranalgen, Freundlichkeit) bestätigen. Für uns hat alles gepasst.

Ich habe mir ein Mietboot mit 4 PS genommen und musste beim ersten testen mit erschreckend feststellen, das selbst bei leichtem Wind, das manövrieren nahezu unmöglich wird und die 4 PS nicht reichen um gegen mittlere Wellen anzufahren - Gott sei dank war ich bloß 1km vom Steg entfernt.
Nach dieser Erfahrung beschloss ich in den 2 Wochen wirklich nur noch bei Windstille rauszufahren, was letztendlich 4 Tage waren.

Die Fänge waren dafür "insgesamt" sehr ordentlich (weiter unten mehr) und ich habe es geschafft KEINEN einzigen Stein zu rammen - Von denen gibt es wirklich Millionen und auch mitten auf dem See bei 6-8m Tiefe schlug das Echolot immer wieder Flachwasseralarm.


*Nun zum negativen und dem WIE:*
Ich habe mich bereits mehrere Wochen vorher ausführlich mit dem Gewässer beschäftigt und mir neben Tipps von erfahrenen Asnen Anglern auch alle älteren Berichte hier im Forum durchgelesen.

Mittels Navionics, einer Tiefenkarte + Google habe ich mir im Vorfeld viele Spots und Kanten notiert und die Koordinaten bereits vor Urlaubsantritt in mein Echolot gespeichert. 24 Stück waren es an der Zahl und einer (laut Karte) fischreicher als der andere - so, war ich mir sicher, kann nichts schief gehen!

Angekommen und Aufgebaut!
Kaum stand das Zelt, schnappte ich mir Rute + Popper und Weedless Swimbait um die unzähligen Seerosen- und Schilffelder abzugrasen. Ein Spot geiler als der andere und selbst an meinem absolut überfischten Vereinssee wäre jeder davon ein sicherer Treffer gewesen - zumindest eine Fritte muss hier doch zu holen sein.... Fehlanzeige. Keine Bewegung, kein Sprung, kein Lebenszeichen von Baitfisch..... Nagut, wird bestimmt der niedrige Wasserstand Schuld sein dachte ich.

1. Tag mit dem Boot
Top motiviert legte ich im Echolot eine Route an um die vorher eingegebenen Spots der Reihe nach abzufahren und zwischendrin zu Schleppen.

3 Stunden war ich unterwegs. In der gesamten Zeit hatte ich *KEINE EINZIGE* Fischanzeige auf dem Echolot. Die Spots sahen von der Struktur super aus, alles abgeworfen, alle Köder... außer Hänger NICHTS. Beim Schleppen zwischen den Spots ebenfalls kein einziger Kontakt, keine Futterfischwolken, einfach 0.

Das hat mich wirklich total geschockt, wie kann ein so riesiges und schönes Gewässer komplett leer sein - ich konnte es einfach nicht glauben. Jeder noch so überfischte See in DE oder die Seen in Masuren, wo mit Dynamit gefischt wird waren auch nur annähernd so tot.


Endlich Fisch
Irgendwann neigten sich meine Spots dem Ende zu und ich war schon über 7km vom Camping Platz entfernt, der Tank halb leer.

Der letzte Spot im nördlichen Bereich des Sees (Danke an die Jungs aus dem Forum).
Ein breites Becken (3km lang, 2km breit) tut sich vor mir auf. 
*8m tief - Absolut 0 Struktur! ...und...immer noch keine Anzeigen auf dem Echolot.*

Ich fuhr keine 5 Minuten durch dieses Gebiet und beide Angeln waren krumm, heraus kamen die ersten kleinen Zander um die 40cm - Der Bann war gebrochen.

Und so ging es die restlichen 3 Tage weiter.
*2 Stunden Anfahrt! *paar Stunden mit ca. 10 anderen Booten im Kreis fahren, paar Zander fangen und wieder 2 Stunden zurück.....;+

Am Ende hatte ich 15 Zander, 6 Davon um 50cm und 1 30er Barsch. Auch wenn 15 Zander für 4 Tage extrem viel ist, so richtig Spaß gemacht hat es irgendwie nicht...


*Fazit:*
Den letzten Tag verbrachten wir auf einer Landzunge beim Ansitzen, meine Frau und mein Schwager stippten ein paar Ukelei, Rotaugen und Barsche und hatten sichtlich Spaß. Ich fing ein paar schöne Güstern und 2 kleine Hechte, die scheinbar von dem treiben angelockt wurden - SCHÖN!


Der Asnen und die Natur ist wunderschön und für die Familie genau der richtige Ort zum Urlaub machen, für Angler die nicht NUR Zander für den Topf wollen, empfehle ich ihn trotz der guten Fänge nicht.

Beste Grüße
Alex

 PS. Ich habe für mich bisher keine Erklärung gefunden warum die Zander nur in diesem "uninteressanten" Becken anzutreffen waren.

 Weiterhin ist mir aufgefallen das die Zander im Vergleich zu den schon sehr schwachen Zandern in Deutschland und vor allem im Vergleich zu den Zandern im Helgasjön wirklich sehr sehr schwach und auch sehr dünn und hager waren.


----------



## zokker (10. September 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Danke dir Mike Hawk

Einen schönen Bericht hast geschrieben, Dank auch dafür.

Hier am Lagan ist tote Hose. Hier gibt es ja nicht mal eine Fiskekort, für den Abschnitt den ich beangel. Ich weiß nicht ob das ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen ist. Bisher 2 kleine Barsche, sonst nicht mal ein Anschlag. Morgenabend kommt mein Kumpel ... dann wird Hardcore angegriffen. Aale bisher auch noch nichts. Kann nur besser werden.

Gruß aus Schweden


----------



## arcidosso (23. September 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ich bin heute Morgen vom Möckeln/Älmhult zurückgekommen. 
Dort habe ich für acht Tage in Boastad2 gewohnt, ein wirklich schönes Ferienhausgebiet. Nur noch wenige Stugas waren bewohnt, davon meistens von den Egentümern. Ich hatte wirklich Glück gehabt,denn ich konnte ein wunderschönes Haus mieten . 
Typisch schwedisch. Die "Schweden" im AB wissen, was ich meine. Die Inneneinrichtung super, Komplettausstattung, neuwertig. Dazu, ganz wichtig, es gab eine Seekarte.Genauso ging es am Bootssteg weiter. Ein neuwertiges Linder-Boot mit einem Yamaha 9,9PS, Zweizylindermotor. 
Das fing gut an, also rauf auf den See. Der See hat in etwa die Form eines Handtuches mit relativ wenigen Inseln. Zur Zeit gab es einige mehr, da der Wasserstand noch immer ca. 80 cm unter NN lag. Die Kennenlernrunde lies das Kinn dann ein wenig fallen. Standardtiefe 2 bis 2,5 m, drei vier tiefere Löcher bis 6 Meter. Das Echolot zeigte keine Sicheln. Aufgrund der Karte konnte ich erkennen das die  tieferen Löcher, ja Flächen im Norden des Sees  lagen. Entfernung ziemlich genau 6 km. Also eine ziemlich lange Anfahrt. Trotzdem machte ich dieses, fing auf der Anfahrt auch drei Zander in einer Gesamtlänge von ca. 80 cm ( alle drei zusammen !), alle auf Wobbler. Im Bereich der wirklich tiefen Flächen ( 5 -8m) fing ich … nichts. Danach tuckerte ich zurück, natürlich sechs km und fangmäßig eine lange Nase. Da ich nach eigener Einschätzung zu den weltbesten Anglern gehöre , machte ich mir keine Sorgen. Am nächsten Morgen direkt wieder raus zu den tiefen Flächen, wobbeln im Randbereich und in den tiefen Zonen. Lange Zeit nichts, aber auch gar nichts. Dann krümmte sich die Rute und ich hatte einen Barsch. Man musste schon genau hinschauen, wer größer bzw. länger war, der Barsch oder der Wobbler. Ganz knapp gewann hier der Barsch den Längenvergleich. Am folgenden Tag stellte ich auf meine Domäne um, fischen mit Köfi`s. Diese waren leicht am Bootssteg zu fischen. Fingerlang bis zu 10 cm , alles Rotaugen. Es konnte nichts mehr schiefgehen. Wieder die lange Tour gemacht und an einer dortigen Inseln den Köfi in ca. 4 m Das war angeboten. Das Angebot steht immer noch, es biss niemand darauf an. Übrigens, Sicheln zeigte das Echolot weiterhin nicht an. Auf der Rückfahrt fing ich dann einen Hecht in einer Länger von -kein Jux - ca. 20 cm. Fisch Nr.5 , Wahnsinn. Dann kam an den Folgetagen richtig Südwestwind auf, der den See und mich richtig aufmischte. Wenn ich die Marina erreicht hatte, war ich immer froh. Zwischendurch musste ich ins Städtchen Älmhult. Der Ort wird beherrscht von Ikea, man sieht es . Zusätzlich ein ziemlich belebter Bahnhof, nee, muss nicht sein. Ich bevorzuge kleine Ortschaft, so eine Art Wild-West-Stadt. Tankstellen gibt es dort zuhauf, diese waren auch das Ziel des Ortsbesuches. Benzin für den Bootsmotor. 
Die späteren Tage verliefen gleich den ersten. Weite Anfahrt, praktisch null Fänge. Es kamen tatsächlich noch drei Zander hinzu, alle beim Schleppen "erbeutet". So stieg die Gesamtlänge meine Fänge auf 1,50 m. Wirklich, so schlecht habe ich noch nie gefangen. Sechs Wochen zuvor , in der Hitze , war ich am Asnen. Auch dort war ich mit dem Fang nicht zufrieden, hatte aber zumindest noch eine Ausrede. Jetzt aber nicht, bedeckter Himmel, gekräuseltes Wasser bei 15/16 Grad Wassertemperatur. Die Bedingungen waren nahezu ideal.  

Auf den Möckeln bin ich gekommen, weil ich lesen konnte, er ist " der" Zandersee in Smaland. Mitnichten, dieses Urteil kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich betrachte den See sogar als relativ fischarm und ich  würde ihn als Angelurlaub nicht empfehlen. 
Fazit: Unterkunft und bereitgestelltes Equipment volle Zensur -1-, der See mit seine Möglichkeiten  eine -6-. 
Mir ist schon klar, dass mein Urteil subjektiv ist. Ich hoffe und wünsche, dass Andere wesentlich besseren Erfolg als ich haben. Einen Angelurlaub werde ich dort nicht mehr machen.


----------



## gehawe (23. September 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Für mich geht's am 5. Oktober für 2 Tage an den Solgen. Ganz alleine Angeln, Lesen und die Ruhe genießen. Mal sehen, was geht.


----------



## zokker (23. September 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Toller, guter Bericht Udo#6


Danke dafür. 



Bei mir am Lagan sah fangmäßig ähnlich aus. Bericht folgt noch ... zZ hab ich absolut noch keine Lust.


#h


----------



## MikeHawk (24. September 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Ohje Udo, das tut mir Leid!

Momentan geht es ja scheinbar einigen so.


----------



## Nelearts (24. September 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Hej Hej Udo,
tut mir leid, dass Dein zweiter Tripp dieses Jahr auch nicht so gut lief. Dafür hast Du aber, wie immer, einen tollen Bericht geliefert!
Tja, nichts fangen kann viele Gründe haben, aber wenn noch nicht einmal Signale auf dem Echo kommen, bestärkt mich das in meiner langsam aufkeimenden Meinung: "die südschwedischen Seen sind mittlerweile überfischt". Wir müssen uns wohl langsam wirklich etwas weiter nach Norden orientieren!
Dass dieses Jahr kein Superjahr wird, war mir nach meinem Urlaub im Juni mit sehr hohen Temperaturen und sehr wenig Wasser schon klar. Dass es dazu führt, dass ein "Erfahrener" eine solche Pleite erlebt hätte ich nicht erwartet.
Kopf hoch und Vorbereitungen für 2019 starten!
Viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## arcidosso (24. September 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Danke, Holger, für deine Anteilnahme. Zwischenzeitlich finde ich auch, dass Finnland gar nicht mehr so weit weg ist … 

Bisher ist der Gedanke noch Spaß, aber … ? Ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich das zu Hause verklauselt an den Mann bzw. Frau bringen kann.


----------



## chris760819 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Kopf hoch und Vorbereitungen für 2019 starten!




Also bei uns sah es bei unserem Urlaub im Juni ähnlich aus. Wir haben das auch auf die enorm hohen Wassertemperturen geschoben denn Fisch war definitiv da. 

Aber Holger hat vollkommen recht. So langsam fangen die Planungen für nächstes Jahr wieder an 
Man muss sich ja auch irgendwie die Zeit bis zur nächsten Schweden-Tour vertreiben


----------



## Nelearts (25. September 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Danke, Holger, für deine Anteilnahme. Zwischenzeitlich finde ich auch, dass Finnland gar nicht mehr so weit weg ist …
> 
> Bisher ist der Gedanke noch Spaß, aber … ? Ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich das zu Hause verklauselt an den Mann bzw. Frau bringen kann.




Hej Udo,
OK, Finnland ist jetzt wirklich etwas schwierig, auch mit der Anreise. Nordschweden wäre für mich eine Alternative, dann halt Anreise an zwei Tagen mit dem PKW.
Kleiner Tipp: Nordschweden/Finnland liegt kurz hinter Vaxjö! 

Alles relativ, aber wenns zum verklauseln reicht?-))
Gruß,
Holger


----------



## arcidosso (25. September 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Holger, 

es gibt lediglich ein Problem im Norden. Der Zander macht sich dort noch immer rar bis zum Nichtvorhanden. Ich denke, es wird ein Revancheaufenthalt am … Asnen geben. Nur, aufgrund der KH-Problem iS  Urlaubswünsche  weiß ich nicht, wenn ich starten darf. Wunschtermin wäre der Juni . Dieser Monat ist kaum enttäuschend.  

Jetzt ist erst einmal Wundenlecken angesagt. VG


----------



## arcidosso (25. September 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

Berichtigung: … bis zum Nichtvorhandensein.


----------



## Nelearts (25. September 2018)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2018*

@Udo,
wir sind auf jeden Fall im Juni ´19 wieder an unserem Haussee, gleiches Ferienhaus wie dieses Jahr. Können uns noch entscheiden, welche 3 Wochen wir dann nehmen.
Aber für ´20 ist dann der Norden in Planung. Mal sehen wo wir landen, auf jeden Fall nördlich der Linie Göteborg-Stockholm.
Viel Spass bei der Planung für ´19 wünsche ich Dir, das ist doch immer schon der halbe Urlaub!
Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Mopetenreiter (29. September 2018)

Mensch macht mir doch keine Angst. Für mich geht es Montag früh los auf die Fähre und zum Asnen....... ich hoffe, ich fange etwas.....


----------



## gehawe (5. Oktober 2018)

So, in Schweden angekommen. 13° und Regen. Und in Deutschland 25° und Sonne pur. Kann nur besser werden.


----------



## gehawe (7. Oktober 2018)

Gestern teilweise leichter Regen, z.T. trocken. Spinnfischen am Haussee. 21 Fische gelandet, 6 weitere im Drill verloren. 5 Fische über 65, der größte war 80cm. 3 Fische mitgenommen.

Jetzt hat es 6° und langsam wird der Himmel heller. Es hilft nichts - es geht wieder raus ...


----------



## STRULIK (10. Oktober 2018)

Wir waren von 29.09.18- 06.10-18 in Süd-Schweden auch fischen.
Leider war es sehr schwer an fisch ran zu kommen. Die ersten zwei Tage haben wir mit auskundschaften verbracht. Haben immer wieder zwischendurch probiert zu angeln, leider ohne Erfolg. Am zweiten Tag ist noch einer von uns über Bord gegengen, da das Boot sehr unstabil war. An dieser Stelle haben wir gesagt es reicht und sind dann in der Wald Pilze sammeln gegangen. Mit viel Mühe haben wir paar pilze in zwei Tagen zusammen gefunden. Naja, wass soll ich sagen, wir waren gefrustet und haben uns im Haus gelangweilt. Am vorletztem Tag wollten wir einfach mim Boot raus, einfach frische Luft schnappen und die schöne Gegend genießen. Und ihr werd nicht glauben, die Hechte bissen wie verrückt  . In zwei Tagen haben wir zu dritt gefühlt fünfzig Fische gefangen. Etliche große im Drill verloren......Der Urlaub war geretet !!!
Bitte fragt nicht genau an welchem See ich war. Das war ein Tip vom netten Kolegen hier im Bord, und ich habe versprochen nicht weiter zu sagen.
Ah ja, der gröste Hecht war 94cm...


----------



## STRULIK (10. Oktober 2018)

weitere Bilder.....


----------



## Innos (10. Oktober 2018)

Dem Kollegen scheint außer vielleicht einem Schock zum Glück nichts passiert zu sein?
Petri auf jeden Fall zu den tollen Fängen!

Wir waren ebenfalls letzte Woche in Südschweden zum Fischen und zwar am Asnen. Wir haben zwar mit niedrigem Wasserstand gerechnet aber was wir dann vorgefunden haben überstieg unsere Vorstellung. Zwar nicht gemessen, aber das war bestimmt 1 Meter ++ der fehlte. Unsere Boote lagen 5-7 Meter weiter hinten als üblich. In der kleinen Bucht ist es bei normalem Wasserpegel schon nicht ganz einfach die Boote an den Steinen vorbei zu manövrieren, bei dem Wasserstand war es aber unmöglich. Wir haben es an 2 Tagen probiert, wir kamen keine 2 Meter weit dann saß das Boot auf einem der Steine fest.

Aus der Not heraus sind wir dann jeden Tag mit dem Auto am See entlanggefahren und haben nach Brücken und öffentlichen Stegen gesucht, die wir auch fanden. Die Fänge waren jedoch nicht berauschend, obwohl wir all unsere Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft haben.

Hoffentlich wird es nächstes Jahr mit dem Wasserstand besser aussehen, sodass wir zumindest mit den Booten wieder rauskommen.

Alles in allem war es aber natürlich trotzdem wieder ein geiler Urlaub, weil Schweden geil ist und Urlaub an sich sowieso.


----------



## STRULIK (10. Oktober 2018)

@Innos 
Ja, den haben wir gleich aus dem Wasser rausgefischt


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2018)

STRULIK schrieb:


> ... Naja, wass soll ich sagen, wir waren gefrustet und haben uns im Haus gelangweilt. Am vorletztem Tag ...



Oh man STRULIK, was seit ihr bloß für Nasen. 
In Schweden sich im Haus langweilen und das an einem topp Gewässer. Na zum Glück habt ihr es ja zum Schluss auch noch gemerkt. Petri.

Schöne Bilder haste geschossen. 
Danke dafür.


----------



## STRULIK (10. Oktober 2018)

@zokker
Es war nicht leicht da zu fischen. Der See ist ziemlich flach und sehr verkrautet. Zwischen Oberfläche und Wasserpflanzen waren es gerade 30- 50 cm. Wir haben dann die sehr flachlaufende Wobbler rausgekramt. Und davor haben alles mögliche versucht, und alles angeboten. In der ganzen Woche nicht mal ein Barsch. Aale gabts auch nicht. Aber die Hechte haben für alles entschädigt. 
Man musste nur den Schlüssel dazu finden ;-)


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2018)

Ja ich weiß STRULIK. Wir hatten da auch schon lange Durststrecken. Der Hecht will manchmal tagelang nicht. Aber irgendwann knallt es dann wieder.


----------

